# PRODUCT BLAST FROM THE PAST! - End all - Hairtoheaven



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

There used to be a member here that made and sold this mixture that smelled and performed on the hair like Heaven.   She had several scents as well as an unscented I believe.   The company was called *End All* and the product was called *Hair to Heaven* or vice versa.  

I purchased two jars back in the day.  I stored one jar in the refrigerator for long term storage.

I just took it out today and used some and it's *still* to die for!  
*OH EM GEE!*  The label peeled due to the moisture and I can't tell which scent it is.

Anyhoo, I would like to purchase more and her site is no longer active.  Does anyone here remember her and know how to get in touch?


----------



## Toy (Jul 22, 2011)

Januarynoir,I Loved that product..I wish i could get my hands on some!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 22, 2011)

I REMEMBER THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimiche (Jul 22, 2011)

nelle11236 said:


> I REMEMBER THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
off topic: That Sheneneh gif in your siggy is funny.


----------



## Mleah (Jul 22, 2011)

I just tried to google if it was still around and came up short. What is in it? Sounds good!


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

Toy said:


> Januarynoir,I Loved that product..I wish i could get my hands on some!!!



Toy  Right?  It's the BOMB!  And it scents the hair and makes it so sexy.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

No lie, I was just Googling H2H last night, hoping to find some of those products!!!

I sure wish she was still selling the moisturizer and oils because I LOVED them.


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

nelle11236 said:


> I REMEMBER THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!



nelle11236  I know!  I've been searching for her on the internet and to no avail.    I looked on my jar again and the scent is Samadhi.


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> No lie, I was just Googling H2H last night, hoping to find some of those products!!!
> 
> I sure wish she was still selling the moisturizer and oils because I LOVED them.



tiffers  Maybe someone here knows her and can get a word to her.  Maybe we can coax her out of retirement.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 22, 2011)

It was an AWESOME product! Her username was Patience I think. I loved that stuff. I forgot why she stopped making it, but I remember her saying she was going to stop making it for X reason. I'm launching a line of products soon. If someone will send me the ingredients, maybe I can come up with a dupe or similar product.


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

Supergirl said:


> It was an AWESOME product! Her username was Patience I think. I loved that stuff. I forgot why she stopped making it, but I remember her saying she was going to stop making it for X reason. I'm launching a line of products soon. If someone will send me the ingredients, maybe I can come up with a dupe or similar product.



Supergirl  THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!  
I'm sitting here trying to remember some of the ingredients, but for the life of me I can't.

My other jar is over my SO's house and the next time I'm there, I'll see it it lists what's in it.  If I recall correctly, I don't think it does though.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 22, 2011)

^^Oh well, it may just be one of those treasures that's lost forever.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 22, 2011)

I pour out a little likka everytime I think about EndAll. That was a HG for me. I'm soo jealous you still have some! I loved the Samadhi(sp) Oil as well. True staples.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

Supergirl Your own line of products? Cooool! When will they be released? Do you have a website?

You know if you ever need a test dummy, I'm your gal.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers, I'll send you a PM


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

Eisani said:


> I pour out a little likka everytime I think about EndAll. That was a HG for me. I'm soo jealous you still have some! I loved the Samadhi(sp) Oil as well. True staples.



Eisani  Your hair  

And I have a full jar too.  Full strength!  The jar at SO's is still ok in terms of the consistency, but the scent has dissipated (I keep it in my product drawer) versus the other one that's been refrigerated.


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

Supergirl said:


> ^^Oh well, it may just be one of those treasures that's lost forever.



I would like to still hold out hope that Patience (yes, that was her name) will see this or someone knows her who posts here and she'll come back...


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 22, 2011)

That was my best friend's product line: Hair2Heaven. Her screenname was Patient1. 

She went on hiatus wayyyyy back because she went back to teaching full-time. At some point she was working on national board certification in teaching, studying for the LSAT, considering law school, etc. She's a mommy also. 

One thing I remember she prided herself on was a one week turnaround for the most part and she didn't want to mess that up. She didn't want to get swamped with teaching work and get behind on orders. So she felt it was better to close shop and keep a good reputation AND put all her focus on teaching.

I'm about to call her and pass this on to her because I'm always encouraging her to get back on the entrepreneur path.


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> That was my best friend's product line: Hair2Heaven. Her screenname was Patient1.
> 
> She went on hiatus wayyyyy back because she went back to teaching full-time. At some point she was working on national board certification in teaching, studying for the LSAT, considering law school, etc. She's a mommy also.
> 
> ...



donewit-it   I KNEW IT!  I KNEW SOMEONE would   show up!    Would you please tell her we miss her and her beautiful product.  There's a whole slew of old customers (and new ones to-be) that would love her product.   I wouldn't care if it took a month for her to turn it around!  I'd wait...


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks so much donewit-it


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm on the job ladies. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes @Eisani and @Brownie518 spoke very highly of this Product.

Thanks @january noir for starting this thread.

_*waits on Patient1 or @Supergirl so i can pull out the paypal*_


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes @Eisani and @Brownie518 spoke very highly of this Product.
> 
> Thanks @january noir for starting this thread.
> 
> _*waits on Patient1 or @Supergirl so i can pull out the paypal*_


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> I'm on the job ladies. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

Mleah said:


> I just tried to google if it was still around and came up short. What is in it? Sounds good!


Mleah  It was a textured custard of butters; I can't remember (I'm getting old) exactly, but it contained shea butter and some other fabulous, naturals.  They were scented with sensuous oils that make you go .   I going to start using it as a body balm too.  It will leave your SO liking his lips!   The scent is potent, but beautiful.  If I remember correctly, she has an unscented one too.  It lasts a long time as well.

Your hair is shiny, oiled, but not greasy, and deliciously scented.

I can't say enough about it.  You read what our other sisters said about it.


----------



## so1913 (Jul 22, 2011)

I never got to try it back in the day


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 22, 2011)

How long ago was this 
op  how long did you have it in your fridge and how long can we keep natural products


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 22, 2011)

january noir said:


> Mleah *It was a textured custard of butters; I can't remember (I'm getting old) exactly, but it contained shea butter and some other fabulous, naturals.*  They were scented with sensuous oils that make you go .   I going to start using it as a body balm too.  It will leave your SO liking his lips!   The scent is potent, but beautiful.  If I remember correctly, she has an unscented one too.  It lasts a long time as well.
> 
> Your hair is shiny, oiled, but not greasy, and deliciously scented.
> 
> I can't say enough about it.  You read what our other sisters said about it.



That is an excellent description, and I just want to add that it made the hair so soft.


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> I'm on the job ladies. I'll keep you posted.



donewit-it  Thank you!
Please tell her to consider at least a window of opportunity for her to make a "limited edition" for us to buy while-supplies-last offer. 

Add me to the top of the list.


----------



## january noir (Jul 22, 2011)

Supergirl said:


> That is an excellent description, and I just want to add that it made the hair so soft.



Supergirl  HOW DID I FORGET TO ADD THAT! 
Thank you!  I knew I was missing a word in my description!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in; I want to try a blast from the past since I wasn't a part of the past.


----------



## carletta (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok ladies someone please pm me when get her back on-line with her product !!! I gotta try this !!!!!!!! sounds yummy !!!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, I found pics of when I was using EndAll over a moisturizer on my WnGs and pics 3 and 5 are braid outs. GAWD I loved that stuff! This was back when I was still transitioning, between 8 and 11 months post.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, Eisani, you bout to make me seasick with alladem waves! 

*rubs your hair when you aren't looking*


----------



## january noir (Jul 26, 2011)

for news?


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 26, 2011)

I know right!!!! I'm here (salivating and _impatiently_) waiting...


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 26, 2011)

I still have some and best believe I've been rationing it out. It's STILL good and I bought it prior to being natural. Worked on both relaxed and natural hair. IT was the business.


----------



## Mleah (Jul 26, 2011)

That is some gorgeous hair Eisani!!! I sure hope she goes back into business!!! I'm a PJ and proud!! LOL


----------



## New2me (Jul 26, 2011)

This sounds wonderful !! Can't wait to try it

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## january noir (Jul 26, 2011)

^^^Let's pray that we can coach Patient1 out of retirement!  I dunno. I'm gettin' noivous ***3 Stooges voice***
***JN biting her fingers***


----------



## Minty (Jul 26, 2011)

MAN I thought there was a "word" on this.


----------



## january noir (Jul 26, 2011)

donewit-it   Any word from Patient1?


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 27, 2011)

She's on the job.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 27, 2011)

:reddancer:
THANKS donewit-it
that stuff was the BUSINESS!  Loved it and lasted FOREVER!  

PS, YOUR HAIR IS SICK!!!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 27, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> She's on the job.



   :reddancer:


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's an update:

A parking service purchased her original domain so she's in the process of considering her options. 

She's putting some things in place now and waiting on some raw ingredients.

She had been considering relaunching for some time and we had been talking about it recently. So she says this thread was truly a sign from God to go forward. 

It sounds like she'll be ready in a couple of weeks and I'll definitely let you know.


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 27, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> :reddancer:
> THANKS donewit-it
> that stuff was the BUSINESS!  Loved it and lasted FOREVER!
> 
> PS, YOUR HAIR IS SICK!!!!



Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Mleah (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you donewit-it for coaxing her out of retirement! Your hair is totally fantabulous!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jul 27, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Here's an update:
> 
> A parking service purchased her original domain so she's in the process of considering her options.
> 
> ...


 
Wow that's amazing!  The power of LHCF (and the Almighty LOL).  Well, this thread surely has me curious.  Let her know that new customers are also waiting (I loooove products that make your hair smell good!)


----------



## chelleyrock (Jul 27, 2011)

Subscribing to this thread as a new customer who's patiently waiting...


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jul 27, 2011)

Subscribing!  Great news!   I always wanted to try her products.


----------



## january noir (Jul 27, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Here's an update:
> 
> A parking service purchased her original domain so she's in the process of considering her options.
> 
> ...



[USER]done-wit-it[/USER]  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!
This is the best news I've heard in a little bit!   Ladies, it's on!!!
:blowkiss::Copy of 2cool:

***JN pulling the stopper out of her piggy bank***


----------



## january noir (Jul 27, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> Wow that's amazing!  *The power of LHCF (and the Almighty LOL)*.  Well, this thread surely has me curious.  Let her know that new customers are also waiting *(I loooove products that make your hair smell good!)*


----------



## Toy (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, Thank you Thank you Thank you !!!


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 27, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 27, 2011)

Supergirl said:


> It was an AWESOME product! Her username was Patience I think. I loved that stuff. I forgot why she stopped making it, but I remember her saying she was going to stop making it for X reason. I'm launching a line of products soon. If someone will send me the ingredients, maybe I can come up with a dupe or similar product.


I'm excited for you, Supergirl!  I will be waiting patiently for your products...oh, yes!!!



tiffers said:


> @Supergirl Your own line of products? Cooool! When will they be released? Do you have a website?
> 
> You know if you ever need a test dummy, I'm your gal.


Me too...


I just found my stash last month while packing, and I opened it and it still smelled delicious!!!  I'm going to have to pull it out later on down the road, but if she is going to be making some new stuff...then I'm all over it!

The product was fabulous and it really did make my hair soft and not greasy!


----------



## LadyD (Jul 27, 2011)

Subscribing


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 28, 2011)

i can't wait!


----------



## hannan (Jul 28, 2011)

I've never tried this line but this thread has be giggling!  Can't wait!

Thanks for starting the thread, january noir!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 28, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> Sounds great! For those who have used it, would you say the scent was long-lasting?



It was long-lasting to me (but I have a sensitive nose) and I believe she had a few different scents for her products. I got the signature Samadhi fragrance in the oil and EndAll. It smelled sooooo good. It was more of a musky scent but tasty  lol. I had random people sniffing me. 

I don't think my spray had a heavy scent at all. If I remember correctly it was a light scent that reminded me a little of the Sunflowers fragrance. Very refreshing.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm loving the positivity of this thread! It's so refreshing and uplifting. Thanks OP! And I definitely wanna try this line and support a fellow LHCFer.


----------



## TheGlamorousLife (Jul 28, 2011)

marking my place.
i want to buy some of this stuff.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 28, 2011)

*stretches and cracks knuckles* PAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOW!!

For any of you wondering, the Samadhi scent is very similar to nag champa, imo.


----------



## beauti (Jul 28, 2011)

*dang yall ladies can resurrect anything from the dead! luv it! never tried this product but i betcha i'm subscribing!*


----------



## Fab79 (Jul 28, 2011)

subscribing, will be for when she goes live, thanks OP


----------



## GraceV (Jul 28, 2011)

SUBSCRIBING!!! Great job ladies.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 28, 2011)

Subbing  

This is great!  We give so much money to huge corporations that don't know nor care about black hair.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee (Jul 28, 2011)

Subbing..missed it in the past, but i won't be missing it this time around.. thnx OP for starting this thread.. couldnt have come at better time.


----------



## natstar (Jul 28, 2011)

This is really cool. I had some back then and I would love to get some now.


----------



## growinglong777 (Jul 28, 2011)

I loved this stuff too.. can't wait.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG I forgot all about this stuff, but I LOVED it!! I was relaxed when I had it but I used to use it to seal my ends, and people would always come up asking me what I was wearing (the scent).  Sometimes I would rub some on my neck before I would go over my bf's house..    I cant WAIT to use it as a natural.... super excited!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm so on this!!!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 28, 2011)

What the heck does a parking service need her domain name for???? Craziness!

Anyway, I'm so glad to hear she's going to resurrect End All. I really do think about this product every couple of months or so. My last order was BOTH scents!


----------



## empressri (Jul 28, 2011)

Eisani said:


> *stretches and cracks knuckles* PAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOWPAYNOW!!
> 
> For any of you wondering, the Samadhi scent is very similar to nag champa, imo.



well now i DEFINITELY want some!!! do you know what naani heavenly hemp smelled like? it the scent like that? because i bought two jars and hoard them because they smell so good cause you cant order anything from naani now.


----------



## so1913 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, I'm sold lol.  I will be trying it this time around...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 28, 2011)

I still have some in my fridge...not wanting to use it b/c i know i can't get anymore.  I miss her on the forum but am glad that she's considering making products again


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 28, 2011)

I haven't tried this product but after reading this thread I will now....!!!


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 28, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow this must a have really been a big hit a while back!

*Was this some sort of whipped butter w/ butters/oils or a cream/lotion with water or aloe blended with butters/oil?*

*Anybody still have the ingredients listed on their jars?*


----------



## PittiPat (Jul 28, 2011)

All right!  All right, I'm in!  Are you guys happy now?

*pulls out credit card*


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 28, 2011)

january noir and donewit-it 

I'm so excited!!!! I think my last jar was in 2006? Maybe 2005? Maybe it wasn't that long ago, but it feels like it! My mom 'borrowed' it and I never saw it again. LOL


----------



## Eisani (Jul 28, 2011)

empressri said:


> well now i DEFINITELY want some!!! do you know what naani heavenly hemp smelled like? it the scent like that? because i bought two jars and hoard them because they smell so good cause you cant order anything from naani now.



No, I never got to try Naani Heavenlyhemp. Does it smell like nag champa? I remember ordering from Afrokinks or somebody (me and my junkie ways) and the butter smelled just like EndAll and they called theirs nag champa. Samadhi has that scent with a little something extra. Very sensual.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 28, 2011)

NappyRina said:


> Wow this must a have really been a big hit a while back!
> 
> *Was this some sort of whipped butter w/ butters/oils or a cream/lotion with water or aloe blended with butters/oil?*
> 
> *Anybody still have the ingredients listed on their jars?*


 
Anybody???


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am sorry that I never had the opportunity to try her products. I am not a PJ and I stick to what works for me. But a former or current LHCF member deserves my money more than any other Hair Product Corporation. So when she comes back I will purchase. The ingredients will make the difference... but if Toy used it, then I am sold... _*Please ask her to make sure she includes International Shipping as one of her policies.*_

Thank you very much for the thread!

SUBSCRIBING...


----------



## Toy (Jul 28, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I am sorry that I never had the opportunity to try her products. I am not a PJ and I stick to what works for me. But a former or current LHCF member deserves my money more than any other Hair Product Corporation. So when she comes back I will purchase. The ingredients will make the difference... but if @Toy used it, then I am sold... _*Please ask her to make sure she includes International Shipping as one of her policies.*_
> 
> Thank you very much for the thread!
> 
> SUBSCRIBING...


 
Hey Candy828,Its some good stuff,it smells wonderful and its very moisturizing I love it and i cant wait til its back on the Market!!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jul 28, 2011)

subscribing!! im not a pj but the way you guys are raving...


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jul 28, 2011)

I want to check it out. Did she sell samples before?


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 28, 2011)

Toy said:


> Hey @Candy828,Its some good stuff,it smells wonderful and its very moisturizing I love it and i cant wait til its back on the Market!!



Toy, Did you use this product during humid months and how did you hair behave then.  This is what I am currently in search of. I usually have to very lightly straighten my hair to do ssk maintenance (I have no way around it). But I need a product to apply to my hair after this that works well in humid weather... I was thinking to myself, if I don't find one, I'll have to create the product myself...


----------



## january noir (Jul 28, 2011)

NappyRina said:


> Wow this must a have really been a big hit a while back!
> 
> *Was this some sort of whipped butter w/ butters/oils or a cream/lotion with water or aloe blended with butters/oil?*
> 
> *Anybody still have the ingredients listed on their jars?*


NappyRina
It's a creamy butter on the thicker side.  The ingredients are not on my jars but were listed on the ordering site.  The closest product texture-wise I can compare it to is nourish & shine but creamier, richer.  If there is any water in it, it's low on the ingredient list.  There isn't any aloe in it that I remember.


----------



## january noir (Jul 28, 2011)

fiyahwerks said:


> I want to check it out. Did she sell samples before?



fiyahwerks not that I remember.
But she may decide to but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Toy (Jul 28, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> @Toy, Did you use this product during humid months and how did you hair behave then. This is what I am currently in search of. I usually have to very lightly straighten my hair to do ssk maintenance (I have no way around it). But I need a product to apply to my hair after this that works well in humid weather... I was thinking to myself, if I don't find one, I'll have to create the product myself...


 

Candy828,I used it 24/7 my hair was in love with this product.I hope when she starts making it again we can get it in bigger sizes.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 28, 2011)

fiyahwerks said:


> I want to check it out. Did she sell samples before?



No samples, but a full-sized jar of it was very reasonably priced I remember.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 28, 2011)

Toy said:


> @Candy828,I used it 24/7 my hair was in love with this product.I hope when she starts making it again we can get it in bigger sizes.



Thanks! Yea... us super long haired women need _*"large size products"*_... hint...hint...


----------



## klowdnyne (Jul 28, 2011)

I remember everyone raving about the product when I first got on the forum, but she was on hiatus and I never got to try the product.  I tried to go to her site a couple of months ago and saw it was down.  I'm glad to hear she's resurrecting the line.

Subscribing!


----------



## january noir (Jul 28, 2011)

Supergirl said:


> No samples, but a full-sized jar of it was very reasonably priced I remember.



And the jar is a nice size.


----------



## january noir (Jul 28, 2011)

For those who want to get an idea of the texture, well the name of the product is "End All Hair Balm."  The word "balm" may give you an idea.   It contains Shea butter, coconut oil, vitamin e, raw honey and fragrance among other things I can't make out on my faded label.


----------



## Mleah (Jul 29, 2011)

january noir said:


> For those who want to get an idea of the texture, well the name of the product is "End All Hair Balm."  The word "balm" may give you an idea.   It contains Shea butter, coconut oil, vitamin e,* raw honey* and fragrance among other things I can't make out on my faded label.



My hair loves honey!! I can hardly wait!!!!!!


----------



## empressri (Jul 29, 2011)

Eisani said:


> No, I never got to try Naani Heavenlyhemp. Does it smell like nag champa? I remember ordering from Afrokinks or somebody (me and my junkie ways) and the butter smelled just like EndAll and they called theirs nag champa. Samadhi has that scent with a little something extra. Very sensual.



yup it smelled like nag champa and i didnt know that till SO put me on. i was soo geeked cause i could never figure out the scent!!


----------



## Mleah (Jul 30, 2011)

Remember that scene in Kama Sutra where she stands over the burning incense so that her lady parts would smell sweet and inviting?....that's the power of nag champa.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 30, 2011)

subbing to this thread.  Can't wait to try the product!!!


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jul 30, 2011)

Can't wait to try out this product when it comes back.


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss (Jul 30, 2011)

I want some! 

Can she also make sure to ship to APO/FPO addresses? That would be awesome.


----------



## DarkChyld (Jul 30, 2011)

Subscribed! It has a lot of buzz. Perhaps we can bring back more product lines.


----------



## Blkrose (Jul 31, 2011)

I havent seen one negative comment or someone say yeah i tried it but it didnt work for my hair.......stepping in line and no one better skip me


----------



## kryolnapps (Aug 1, 2011)

I still have a jar of the original scent left (smells like vanilla cookies, yum). The main ingredient is palm oil, which works wonders for my hair. I use it to pre-poo and seal my hair. Can`t wait to order more!


----------



## january noir (Aug 1, 2011)

Blkrose said:


> I havent seen one negative comment or someone say yeah i tried it but it didnt work for my hair.......stepping in line and no one better skip me


----------



## fiyahwerks (Aug 2, 2011)

january noir said:


> @fiyahwerks not that I remember.
> But she may decide to but we'll have to wait and see.



Thanks january noir

I hope so. One thing this site has taught me is to always try samples.

But the way you ladies describe it, I might take a leap of faith...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 2, 2011)

Subbing...can you guys post a link to her site, as well?  I can't wait!


----------



## andromeda (Aug 2, 2011)

subscribing. looking forward to trying this out!


----------



## Mleah (Aug 2, 2011)

I come in here at least twice a day!! I am breathless with anticipation!!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know how long it will take; it could be several months before anything happens.


----------



## Mleah (Aug 2, 2011)

That's OK Miss january noir, if nothing else I am one persistent black woman!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 2, 2011)

Mleah said:


> That's OK Miss january noir, if nothing else I am one persistent black woman!!



 Aren't we?


----------



## Eisani (Aug 2, 2011)

Just looking


----------



## Imoan (Aug 3, 2011)

Can you guys imagine when she does launches!! her sight willl be shut down with so many orders, I will stay up all NIGHT to get my order in,  Have everyone in my family at a computer to make sure I get a few orders in ...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't remember this but I'm curious.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Aug 3, 2011)

i want some!!! =)

never tried it and im not usually a bandwaggon hopper or a pj but i think its worth a try


----------



## nzeee (Aug 3, 2011)

giddy w/ anticipation for something i don't even put in my hair (don't generally use oils)

heeeee!!! can't wait!


----------



## donewit-it (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies:

Just a quick update.

Looks like it'll be around a week or maybe two. I'll provide the link to the new website because she's not going to negotiate with the parking service that owns the old domain name.

I'll let you know asap.


----------



## january noir (Aug 3, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Just a quick update.
> 
> ...



I'm happy to hear this  

i've been using my old stash and I love it more everyday and use it everyday.  
I think I'll go apply some on my new growth right now...


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Aug 3, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Just a quick update.
> 
> ...








:reddancer:


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Aug 13, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Just a quick update.
> 
> ...



Any update on the site?


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2011)

^^^Nothing yet...


----------



## LatterGlory (Aug 14, 2011)

.............


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 14, 2011)

Yall need to stop teasing me!!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 14, 2011)

bumping for you all!


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2011)

We should be hearing something next week or so...


----------



## Toy (Aug 14, 2011)

Cant wait....I will be buying in Bulk!!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2011)

Toy said:


> Cant wait....I will be buying in Bulk!!!



Me too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2011)

january noir Toy

Me Three!


----------



## beauti (Aug 14, 2011)

*dang yall are gonna have her out of stock on opening day!  leave me some *


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't believe you brought this back JN!  I still have some of the hair growth oil.  I loved the End All for my hair line and just a tad on my ends.  It smelled sweet and heavenly.  I also loved the Citrus body oil.  I ordered that several times.  Would love to be able to get those products again!


----------



## nzeee (Aug 14, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Yall need to stop teasing me!!!!



LOL! my thoughts exactly. i came running in here thinking it was announcement time.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Lavendar! How ya been?


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 14, 2011)

Eisani said:


> Hey @Lavendar! How ya been?



OT:  I'm great Eisani!  I just rejoined today.  I was just drooling over your pics in this thread and mentally hugging all the old-timers.


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2011)

Lavendar said:


> I can't believe you brought this back JN!  I still have some of the hair growth oil.  I loved the End All for my hair line and just a tad on my ends.  It smelled sweet and heavenly.  I also loved the Citrus body oil.  I ordered that several times.  Would love to be able to get those products again!



 Lavendar
Just patiently waiting for a word...


----------



## Minty (Aug 14, 2011)

Lavendar so glad to have you back.


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 15, 2011)

Minty said:


> @Lavendar so glad to have you back.



Thanks so much!  It's hard to keep track of all the changed names.  I loved your old one and your avatar.  But I can get used to Minty...


----------



## Writer100 (Aug 15, 2011)

Long time lurking - Excited for the first time in years!


----------



## Mleah (Aug 25, 2011)

What's the story morning glories? What's the word hummingbirds? Any news?


----------



## january noir (Aug 25, 2011)

Mleah said:


> What's the story morning glories? What's the word hummingbirds? Any news?



Mleah  No, not a whisper!  

 donewit-it  Do you have any updates for us?


----------



## Eisani (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought there was some news.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 25, 2011)

Yall done did it again... I asked you to stop teasing me...


----------



## Toy (Aug 25, 2011)

Dang I thought something Happened!!


----------



## PittiPat (Aug 25, 2011)

Uh-uhh ... y'all stop playing.  I thought there was news! LOL


----------



## DarkChyld (Aug 25, 2011)

Bumpier bump bump


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 26, 2011)

i don't remember the product but all the ranting and raving has me subscribed!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 2, 2011)

Hellloooo.  Anyone there???


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey!!!!??! What's up?


----------



## january noir (Sep 2, 2011)

I dunno ladies...  No word from Donewit-it.  Maybe there was a change of heart.
I really really hope not.  I'd be so disappointed.


----------



## january noir (Sep 3, 2011)

Calling   donewit-it!

Any word?  Did she decide against starting up her business again?  We're all here waiting anxiously for the update.  I had been using up my EndAll, but I better slow down if the product isn't making a comeback.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 3, 2011)

Why does the name of this product creep me out? Hair to heaven. End All. It's almost morbid. Or am I just crazy?


----------



## january noir (Sep 3, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Why does the name of this product creep me out? Hair to heaven. End All. It's almost morbid. Or am I just crazy?



Just crazy!  

One of her products is EndAll (that's the one I have and the reason for this thread) and the company's name is Hair2Heaven.  

The owner posted a story about how her little girl used to want her hair to grow "down" like other people (white).  The owner told her daughter that her hair grows "up" towards heaven which was a beautiful thing and to be proud of it.
Hence the name Hair2Heaven.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 3, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Why does the name of this product creep me out? Hair to heaven. End All. It's almost morbid. Or am I just crazy?



Crazy................. Lol


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 3, 2011)

january noir said:


> Just crazy!
> 
> One of her products is EndAll (that's the one I have and the reason for this thread) and the company's name is Hair2Heaven.
> 
> ...


Oh I see. Thanks for explaining, my mind goes to weird places! That sounds so sweet .


----------



## donewit-it (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry guys I haven't been on lately.   I haven't spoken to patient1 in a minute so I don't have any updates.  Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Patient1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies:

Patient1 here. I can't believe my screenname was still available. I've been avoiding rejoining because I was a sho-nuff addict to LHCF. However, I thought it would be better if I field questions rather than Donewit-it. 

I don't want to turn this into an advertisement thread. Just wanted to say everything should be up and running toward the end of the month. The site will be hairtoheaven as opposed to hair2heaven since a parking service has ownership of the former domain.

There are so many little elements involved in launching or relaunching a line CORRECTLY. Little things like making sure your printer is working then your computer breaking down (true story) create delays. I have to say, I'm happy that all the little things that can go wrong are doing so NOW rather than once I'm fielding orders. I take pride in the quick turnaround I had and earning an A in customer satisfaction. Other than a college student having a problem with her *university's postal service* and some EndAll melting in hot cars, there aren't any complaints and I'm determined to keep it that way.

I'm a 7th grade teacher, the school year is a month in, my own kiddies are settled into school(I have a H.S. senior now, yay!!!) so I think it's safe to say that October 1 will be the date.

Keep in mind, we've had crazy weather here in Bama: tornadoes, floods, extreme heat...I'm always mindful of when is the right time to relaunch.

I'm looking forward to spending time on the boards and getting back to being a mixologist because it was a lot of fun...especially the pms about the effects of the body oil. LOL!!

Alright, I hope that covers everything and then some.

Rather than tie up lchf, I'll post updates on http://hairtoheaven.webs.com/
Bumping this thread too often would feel like advertising and I don't want to break any rules.

Thanks to all of you for your interest and encouragement because it means A LOT!!!

~P1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2011)

Eisani

   You Gone Hafta' walk me through the Selections.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 7, 2011)

*OMG Patient1!!!!!!! YAY!! *Thanks so much for the update!!


----------



## january noir (Sep 7, 2011)

Patient1  It's sooooo nice to have you back!


I am glad you came in to post.  I was just running over in my mind today whether or not to edit my first post to say that your product was not going to come back any time soon since we were getting no updates.

A shout out to donewit-it for her part in resurrecting the hope that you would be back.

I'm marking my calendar for October 1 and putting my money aside.

It's so wonderful that you're back!  Will you be back as an LHCF Seller/Vendor?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 7, 2011)

Glad to see you back Patient1. I always enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 7, 2011)

Glad you're back Patient1  Missed ya


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 7, 2011)

YES!.....:reddancer:

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## Eisani (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my lawd,I'm bout to pass out! I'm bout to pass out!  Welcome back Patient1! Yes, my staple is coming back. Tee do you see this??? *I'm feeling all light-headed*


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea... I am still waiting here.... but I have a question or a request.. I have a lot of fine hair mixed in my head.  Yes, I need the creamy product but I also need mine to be creamy and light.  I am hoping she can make a product that will also cater to fine hair.  The lighter the better.... but I don't want it to lose it's creaminess.... I hope this makes sense...


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!


----------



## nzeee (Sep 9, 2011)

Patient1: i don't know you at all which i am guessing is to my misfortune since everyone speaks so highly of you. OP has whipped us all into a frenzy so even tho i've only been active on the board for about a year i can't wait for End All -- Wahoo!!!

oh, no pressure


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 9, 2011)

Getting tempted to try this again .


----------



## Imoan (Sep 9, 2011)

am I the only one that keeps checking/stalking  the site http://hairtoheaven.webs.com/.. lol I am so ready to order


----------



## Tee (Sep 9, 2011)

Eisani said:


> Oh my lawd,I'm bout to pass out! I'm bout to pass out!  Welcome back Patient1! Yes, my staple is coming back. @Tee do you see this??? *I'm feeling all light-headed*


OMG>...Eisani I love you.  I so did not see this.  P1...You already know I love you right.  I am sooo freaking exciting.  I am driving over to pick mine up P1.  giggles


----------



## PittiPat (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay, what's this about the body oil?  Note to self: get the body oil, too!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Sep 30, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## january noir (Sep 30, 2011)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> any updates?




Tomorrow is the day!  October 1, 2011


----------



## january noir (Sep 30, 2011)

Calling on Patient1

We're counting down the hours, minutes and seconds before your site opens!!! 

Are you still set to open the doors of your business tomorrow?


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Sep 30, 2011)

january noir said:


> Calling on @Patient1
> 
> We're counting down the hours, minutes and seconds before your site opens!!!
> 
> Are you still set to open the doors of your business tomorrow?


 Girl you have got me waiting on pins and needles for this company to make a comeback.......I have gone almost a year without jumping on any product band-wagon but now??? i don't know, i might have to give myself a reward for a job well done. Off to check out the website..........


----------



## Solitude (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh wow...I'm excited and I've never tried the products.I'll be ordering on day one b4 everything is sold out.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## Egyptjones (Sep 30, 2011)

moon walkin'!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm Waiting Too!

I Can't Wait! (even tho' i've never tried it before)


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm also waiting -


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Sep 30, 2011)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## january noir (Oct 1, 2011)

Well ladies, it's October 1 and the EndAll site is as it was yesterday and the day before that.  We haven't hhad a post from Patient1 so I'm going presume she's not ready.  I hope she comes on to give his an update, but I'm not going to count on it.  

I'll be happy if she does , but I'm going to go about my day and keep it moving.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll wait.


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Patient 

Welcome back and congratulations on your National Board Certification. I know what a HUGE deal that is and no it is not an easy process by any means. Great job! Now on to other busines--the ladies are waiting with baited breath for some End All!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 1, 2011)

Awww j, you sound super sad. I hope she comes through for us all.... 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss (Oct 1, 2011)

*taps toe*

I'm patiently waiting for her to release the link. 

ETA: Reading is fundamental. I went to her page and I can't wait to order some Endall.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 1, 2011)

My link to her site will not open. Could be my phone, but it was fine earlier. Anyone else try to go to her site?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 1, 2011)

Golden75 - I tried the site this morning and it was done for a bit. Tried it again a few minutes ago and it worked but no status updates.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 1, 2011)

divachyk- thanks. Will try again once I get home


----------



## CaramelLites (Oct 1, 2011)

the site is up and you can make purchases. That is all


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea!!! Finally!

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Imoan (Oct 1, 2011)

got my orders in yahooo


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 1, 2011)

I was just coming to report the same as Caramellites. 

For me it seemed a little hidden. If viewing from mobile device, go to classic view so you are at home page. Same view on regular pc. Then all the way to right under some belly ad you will see both products.

Just wanted let ya'll know case you have trouble.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 1, 2011)

Trying to purchase, but after I load my cart and go to checkout, it just says "loading, please wait"

Edited: Okay, my order went through fine on the computer...wasn't loading on my phone. I'm happy now. Did someone mention or PM january noir to let her know the site is up!? Happy PJing, ladies..... 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## CurlyGirl1996 (Oct 1, 2011)

Someone please post a link to her site. Thanks


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 1, 2011)

toyia1996 said:


> Someone please post a link to her site. Thanks


toyia1996
www.hairtoheaven.webs.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2011)

Got My EndAll On!

Eisani Brownie518


----------



## Solitude (Oct 1, 2011)

also Toy - site is live.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2011)

@Solitude Good Lookin' Out! (for @Toy) and hannan


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2011)

Also @poochie167 @Poranges @Coffee @empressri @blackviolet Minty tiffers


----------



## Toy (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Coffee (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, I ordered the End All and the oil. Now will someone please tell me about these products; I wasn't around when they were being sold originally .


----------



## january noir (Oct 1, 2011)

Patient1

Thanks divachyk! 

  All right ladies!!!!   For all of you trying the EndAll for the first time I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 1, 2011)

Eisani hope it will wave my kinks so I can hypnotize my SO with that nag champa  :whipgirl:
Brownie518 IDareT'sHair 
Januarynoir :superman:  thank you, when you mentioned this product, I never thought I would get to try it.


----------



## LJBFly (Oct 2, 2011)

I just ordered both products.  I remember the buzz from before but was no able to get any.  I am very excited.


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 5, 2011)

I placed my order on Sunday but only got the usual PayPal confirmation that I'd sent a payment to hair2heaven and have had no word since. Did anyone else get a confirmation email directly from Ann's site? I did note that she said on her site that she'd been having some problems so want to make sure my order hasn't gotten lost in the ether.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 5, 2011)

sunnyd said:


> I placed my order on Sunday but only got the usual PayPal confirmation that I'd sent a payment to hair2heaven and have had no word since. Did anyone else get a confirmation email directly from Ann's site? I did note that she said on her site that she'd been having some problems so want to make sure my order hasn't gotten lost in the ether.


 
Nope, nothing...and I'm not going to lie - that makes me a little nervous .


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 5, 2011)

ummm....oh dear.  

Well I just sent an email to the aol address to follow up. I'll report back if I've got updates.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 5, 2011)

i ordered on Sunday also & only got the paypal confirmation.


----------



## january noir (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm sure everything is fine ladies.  Be positive until you find out differently.


----------



## ayoung (Oct 5, 2011)

Gonna try both!  

Let's share how we are using them...I've never tried them.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Any one receive order or shipping confirmation?


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 9, 2011)

I think she said she would start sending product out in a week. Since we gave her a deluge of orders, she is probably going to need an extra week to start shipping. I expect we will start receiving shipping notices from paypal around the 14th.


----------



## january noir (Oct 9, 2011)

EndAll is for moisturizing and sealing your ends.  Use it on your body, hands and feet.  I smooth it on my scalp if it's feeling dry.  It's multi purpose.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> I think she said she would start sending product out in a week. Since we gave her a deluge of orders, she is probably going to need an extra week to start shipping. I expect we will start receiving shipping notices from paypal around the 14th.



Seamonster - thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2011)

Bumping.........................


----------



## divachyk (Oct 13, 2011)

Not meaning to cause a uproar and get everyone's emotions going but has anyone heard anything? At what point should we become concerned?


----------



## january noir (Oct 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Not meaning to cause a uproar and get everyone's emotions going but has anyone heard anything? At what point should we become concerned?



No, I haven't.  She just started her operation back up and it's handmade so I don't anticipate speedy delivery; 2-4 weeks and I don't know anyone who has ever had any trouble with her sales.   I wouldn't be concerned just yet...


----------



## divachyk (Oct 14, 2011)

january noir said:


> No, I haven't.  She just started her operation back up and it's handmade so I don't anticipate speedy delivery; 2-4 weeks and I don't know anyone who has ever had any trouble with her sales.   I wouldn't be concerned just yet...


january noir - cool, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 14, 2011)

Good Lawd how did I miss this thread, this use to be my ish... I'm tell you, if it's anything like before, I'm ordering a case,lol


----------



## AKA-Tude (Oct 14, 2011)

Lawd,

y'all got me pullin' out 
the dern credit cawd!!

**SUX TEEF** SMH**


----------



## Imoan (Oct 15, 2011)

Just checking if anyone rec'd their order or heard anything. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2011)

Not Yet.erplexed


----------



## SimJam (Oct 15, 2011)

hope u ladies get your orders soon. Seems like the prodcts were rly good.


----------



## january noir (Oct 15, 2011)

Not a word yet.   I wish I knew what was happening too.  I wish Patient1 would at least post a comment to allay everyone's anxiety.


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 15, 2011)

Nah, no need to be concerned. All of my experiences with H2H back in the day were very positive. Patient is an upstanding lady for sure. And I can only imagine how many orders she has, quite a few I'm sure, a good problem to have.


----------



## january noir (Oct 15, 2011)

Supergirl said:


> Nah, no need to be concerned. All of my experiences with H2H back in the day were very positive. Patient is an upstanding lady for sure. And I can only imagine how many orders she has, quite a few I'm sure, a good problem to have.



Thanks for the additional endorsement Supergirl.
I did send an email asking Patient1 is she wouldn't mind just posting a comment in this thread to give an update.   I think the MopTop Maven and SparkingFlame situations have made some ladies nervous about patronizing some vendors; especially if they've had no experience with them.


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 15, 2011)

january noir said:


> Thanks for the additional endorsement Supergirl.
> I did send an email asking Patient1 is she wouldn't mind just posting a comment in this thread to give an update.   I think the MopTop Maven and SparkingFlame situations have made some ladies nervous about patronizing some vendors; especially if they've had no experience with them.



Yeah, I realize exactly why you guys are anxious. I was trying to say that this won't turn out like those situations without calling names.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 16, 2011)

I wish I could order, but I'm allergic to one of the ingredients. I don't remember if it was used in the original formulation or not, but I'm more sensitive to it now. I'm so sad.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 16, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> She's on the job.



Please I am in PM me also or just let me know how and when.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 17, 2011)

wait no one has heard anything yet? january noir have you gotten yours yet? NappyNelle what about you?


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't order because of the peanut oil. I'm allergic, so I can't risk using a product with a nut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish She would come back in this thread and give us an Update as to the Status & All.erplexed


----------



## january noir (Oct 17, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> wait no one has heard anything yet? january noir have you gotten yours yet? NappyNelle what about you?



Shadiyah  No, no word.  I'll just try and be patient.
Her name is Patient1.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 17, 2011)

january noir said:


> Shadiyah  No, no word.  I'll just try and be patient.
> Her name is Patient1.



well I placed my order this past weekend because I have faith that she is busy making our orders that she don't have any time to get on the computer lol. so i will wait with you all.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Oct 19, 2011)

bumping for updates


----------



## divachyk (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a FYI - several attempts to contact the vendor on status generated no response. ETA: I'm not trying to cause a scare or bring negative feelings to the situation. I'm simply providing my experiences thus far. Hopefully other experiences differ.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 19, 2011)

oh boy ...


----------



## january noir (Oct 19, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Just a FYI - several attempts to contact the vendor on status generated no response. ETA: I'm not trying to cause a scare or bring negative feelings to the situation. I'm simply providing my experiences thus far. Hopefully other experiences differ.



Same here.  I sent an email and no response yet (I'm going to check my spam).
To tell you the truth, I'm getting worried too.  It has been 19 days since most of us ordered.   I hope she's ok.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 19, 2011)

Same here - sent emails 2x.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll wait a couple more days before I take any type of official "Action" w/PayPal etc... 

But I won't exhaust the full 45 days before I attempt to recover my Cash.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll wait a couple more days before I take any type of official "Action" w/PayPal etc...
> 
> But I won't exhaust the full 45 days before I attempt to recover my Cash.


 
IDareT'sHair - I feel the same way.  Bout another week is all I got left in me to wait for the product and not get an official update.  

But I do hope all is well and the goods will come.  I was really excited, I did expect a long wait, but did not expect to recieve no other confirmation except from Paypal that my money was sent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

@Golden75

Right. 

I would even feel better if she would pop into this thread and say: it's on da' stove simmering. Ya'll Hush.

Or, I was just finna' put it in da' Jars.

Something?erplexed

*I've received everything I've ordered after this particular order*


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Oct 19, 2011)

Are y'all sure that was the original owner of the company?


----------



## tiffers (Oct 19, 2011)

I wanna be positive, sing Patient1's praises and tell you guys not to worry... but after BTGate, I just cain't. 

I'm still holding out hope though. Hopefully all of these inquiries will get Patient1's spidey senses tingling, so she can come in here and explain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

I sent my 1st email a few minutes ago (just for the record) in case it's needed at a later date.


----------



## dmples2 (Oct 19, 2011)

*I wanted to try this product.*


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Right.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair - that was funny! Also I got stuff I've ordered after too. 

Still gonna keep the faith, for about 7 more days


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

Golden75

I wanted to start _a little paper trail_ that I made an attempt to contact.  

I'm still keeping hope alive

But Marie Dean is calling my Name......


----------



## tiffers (Oct 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Now don't you come up in here, tempting people with all of this Marie Dean talk!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

tiffers  I won't. erplexed 

But I was thankin' with that $ I spent, I coulda' got some more Marie Dean.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair is trying to temp me to spend that $500 on some Marie Dean  products .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

Coffee

Not to Hijack, but I love that stuff.  And there is a Flat $5.00 Shipping regardless of amount.

And it Ships F-A-S-T!


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn I was all hype, waiting for reviews and nothing?!? I want this if its legit. Is IR good for winter where are the people who got orders? 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Poranges (Oct 19, 2011)

Well.  Thank God I'm allergic cause I would have been all over this. And I don't have as much patience as some of you.


----------



## january noir (Oct 19, 2011)

I dunno ladies, it's not looking good from where I'm standing/sitting....  I'm going just wait a few days longer and then go ahead and get my money back.   Good thing she set up PayPal as payment method.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 19, 2011)

donewit-it The friend who originally brought us the news of patient1's return hasn't been back either. 

I'm just going to leave this thread before I cause trouble.


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 19, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Are y'all sure that was the original owner of the company?



I started to wonder the same thing but thought that I should reign in my paranoia. It would really be a shame if someone came on here and impersonated her..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sure she got slammed with orders...and now with emails.

I'd just be happy if she would just come in here and Post. No Worries. 

I ain't got to know all her bitness & thangs, but I would like to know she still is planning on fulfilling our orders. (Or Not)

Tis All.erplexed


----------



## january noir (Oct 19, 2011)

Things happen to people (accidents, death, etc.)   I find it strange that Patient1 got everything up and running and then .... NOTHING.  Not an update on the site, nothing, not a peep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

@january noir I Agree. It's very strange. 

However, at this point, some sort of update would be most appreciated. 

Especially since we're all waiting and no one has received any type of notifications/updates/responses to email.

That's why I'm saying, she doesn't hafta' answer 50-11 emails, but just come in here and give us an Quick Update.

It's Marinating Ya'll.................

Something


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 19, 2011)

january noir said:


> I dunno ladies, it's not looking good from where I'm standing/sitting....  I'm going just wait a few days longer and then go ahead and get my money back.   Good thing she set up PayPal as payment method.



^^This! I'm not sweating because I know I can get my money back if necessary. Yay Paypal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

january noir sunnyd

Some Folks have already started the Dispute Resolution Process (however long that takes).

I plan to wait to start this process.  Imma try to wait until the End of the Month Oct 31st.


----------



## january noir (Oct 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> january noir sunnyd
> 
> Some Folks have already started the Dispute Resolution Process (however long that takes).
> 
> I plan to wait to start this process.  Imma try to wait until the End of the Month Oct 31st.



I know.  Well thanks for stopping by ladies.    It was fun and exciting while it lasted.  I still have 2 jars left so I'm good.


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know if I can wait until the end of the month lol. I'd been hoping to get this to use for my installation of twists but that didn't work out. Had to do my hair without it. So now I am planning for the next time (in 6 weeks). I have my eye on that Pumpkin WEN everyone keeps talking about. I couldn't buy it because I had spent most of my hair budget for this month on this order. Perhaps this means some WEN is in my future


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

january noir  It was FUN & Exciting!


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 19, 2011)

january noir said:


> I know.  Well thanks for stopping by ladies.    It was fun and exciting while it lasted.  I still have 2 jars left so I'm good.



Jealous! It sounded so good  I still have some hope that things will work out. I'm definitely not harbouring hard feelings-maybe something unforeseen happened.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

sunnyd

Yeah, I'm tryna' Keep Hope Alive *Fist in Air*


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair *double fist pump*


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Did anyone find it strange that the Bf said she hadn't heard from her and the P1 posts. I'm on phone so I can't see the time but that did stand out to me. They didn't talk to each other either! I'm just saying.

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

Geminigirl

Gurl Hush!

Didn't pay any attention to those particulars.


----------



## january noir (Oct 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> january noir  It was FUN & Exciting!



IDareT'sHair  But I'm sad.  I got all the ladies riled up and now nothings happening.  

I checked my Spam email and nope. Nada. Nothing.  Did anyone try calling the number?  I might do that tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

january noir said:


> @IDareT'sHair But I'm sad. I got all the ladies riled up and now nothings happening.
> 
> I checked my Spam email and nope. Nada. Nothing. Did anyone try calling the number? I might do that tomorrow.


 
@divachyk Did you try calling?

january noir Yeah.....We were Riled Up!  It was fun.  Oh Well.erplexed


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 19, 2011)

I was all excited too. I didn't try this line when it was popular on the board the first time so I wanted to make sure I tried it this time. Oh well 

Like others have said if we only knew what was going on. We are pretty patient people but not a peep is no bueno


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 19, 2011)

Uh oh... now I'm worrying, too.


----------



## SmileyNY (Oct 19, 2011)

I didn't order yet b/c I wanted to wait & see how the ordering process turned out for others.... So far, no good. There's only a certain amount of time that is acceptable to wait for a product. Especially without explanation or a set deadline.

Doesn't look like I'll order after all  


That sucks b/c I really wanted to try it. 




Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 19, 2011)

sunnyd said:


> Hmm, I don't know if I can wait until the end of the month lol. I'd been hoping to get this to use for my installation of twists but that didn't work out. Had to do my hair without it. So now I am planning for the next time (in 6 weeks). I have my eye on that Pumpkin WEN everyone keeps talking about. I couldn't buy it because* I had spent most of my hair budget for this* *month on this order*. Perhaps this means some WEN is in my future



sunnyd please tell me how much do you alot to your buget in a month for hair products???? I need a budget because I spend too much and have a stash of extra things just sitting, like starting a store.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Coffee
> 
> Not to Hijack, but I love that stuff.  And there is a Flat $5.00 Shipping regardless of amount.
> 
> And it Ships F-A-S-T!



IDareT'sHair - what? $5 flat? I was checking those products. But I thinking I coulda bought some other stuff too.

Might be in a week!


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 19, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> I didn't order yet b/c I wanted to wait & see how the ordering process turned out for others.... So far, no good. There's only a certain amount of time that is acceptable to wait for a product. Especially without explanation or a set deadline.
> 
> Doesn't look like I'll order after all
> 
> ...


 

Same here, i was excited to try the product and was so tempted to place my order (even got the CC out) but something said wait for the reviews and now this..  I'm so happy i went with my instinct.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 19, 2011)

TeeSGee said:


> Same here, i was excited to try the product and was so tempted to place my order (even got the CC out) but something said wait for the reviews and now this..  I'm so happy i went with my instinct.



As I was reading I had the same feeling. I don't trust members but it sounded so good. Glad I waited.

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Geminigirl
> 
> Gurl Hush!
> 
> Didn't pay any attention to those particulars.



I'm just throwing that out there lol. Take from it what you will. Didn't atleast I've person claim to get an order? Where are you? How are the products? Anyone home? 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 19, 2011)

See I thought if disputes came she would say something. Oh well I don't think imma wait that week after all... Dayum! 

Patient1 - say something, anything!  But I prefer an order status.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 19, 2011)

@IDareT'sHair - no I didn't try to call - good idea though. I tried emailing but she never responded. 

I will say that I know for certain that Patient has not responded to some of the disputes that has been filed several days ago - hint hint.

ETA: Still keeping hope alive as I would love to try the product.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Dang. We stay getting preyed on. We have to think. *** a hair product, getcho dinero now and if everything plays well order again but you can't reorder if your money gets got.

Does the site seem off to anyone else or Is it my phone? I see no products just what seems like a blog. I'm sure if it was her she got swamped but what's the reason for no response? Didn't she pride herself on her customer service. 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 19, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> sunnyd please tell me how much do you alot to your buget in a month for hair products???? I need a budget because I spend too much and have a stash of extra things just sitting, like starting a store.



Shadiyah
Yeah I was there too. I've accumulated enough stuff to fill a large plastic container/tub. I now will no longer buy things on a whim. My budget varies from month to month depending on what I need to buy. This month I only needed some sort of really good leave-in/oil to do my hair and my budget was $30. For months in which I need something like human hair to do my braids with it might be as high as $200.  Before I set my budget amount I go and check my stash and with that in mind and when I look at all my other projected expenses I set a number.I try to leave a little room for 1 cheap impulse buy but not much more than that.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 19, 2011)

sunnyd said:


> Shadiyah
> Yeah I was there too. I've accumulated enough stuff to fill a large plastic container/tub. I now will no longer buy things on a whim. My budget varies from month to month depending on what I need to buy. This month I only needed some sort of really good leave-in/oil to do my hair and my budget was $30. For months in which I need something like human hair to do my braids with it might be as high as $200.  Before I set my budget amount I go and check my stash and with that in mind and when I look at all my other projected expenses I set a number.I try to leave a little room for 1 cheap impulse buy but not much more than that.



sunnyd wow I hope to never need $200.00 but I will have to do something. I just spent $56.00 the other night on kinky curly line because I didn't really like devacurl once I used it. besides getting some jbco I should not need anything for a long long while. when this product we are waiting for got messed up I started using she butter instead and I have a lot of that around the house because I like to keep a container in each room.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 20, 2011)

Uh oh, did not realize this was happening. I'm glad I did not order. Can we have Nikos verify that the Patient1 who rejoined is the same Patient1 as before? It would seem not to be since the new Patient1 has only one post... anyone have a link to the old Patient1's profile? 
This person may be unrelated and took advantage of this situation...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 20, 2011)

what happened to done-wit-it???


----------



## AKA-Tude (Oct 20, 2011)

Another mess... GEEEEEZZ


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 20, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> what happened to done-wit-it???


 
I was going to ask the same question.  

I just put in my claim.  I've had to put claims into paypal before, but I do not recall instantly getting this message: 

*End Communication and Escalate to a Claim*



*Your seller is currently unable to respond to this dispute.* By escalating your dispute to a claim, you are asking PayPal to review the case and decide the outcome.
PayPal will review the transaction details and may contact you for additional information. We will make every effort to resolve this claim within 30 days.

When I had a dispute first step was communication thru paypal, and then escalate.  But as soon as I hit continue, I got this.  Ladies, you may want to file claims sooner, than later.


----------



## SmileyNY (Oct 20, 2011)

^^^ Sounds like whomever it was closed their Paypal account 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 20, 2011)

...wow...

I was going to order when it first came out but there was something about the whole situation that just made me wait till others had reviews of the product and service. Glad I did.

...I know people vouched for her, but we saw a few members in the past appear trustworthy and helpful who took advantage and played on people's trust. Maybe...

Because the alternative of someone else reading the thread and setting all that up just to cheat people is way too creepy. So sorry ladies.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 20, 2011)

Im frustrated because I ordered both products and was looking forward to it because I LOVED this butter.. the scent was ridiculous and it was such good stuff.  I'd hate to think that P1 (or whomever) just disappeared, another BT-gate.  But I placed my order more than 2 weeks ago I believe.. *sigh*

This makes it hard for other small business owners.  I prolly won't trust another 'self started' product line for a while unless I can get it on the ground or there is sure evidence that orders are placed and sent.

Gonna file a claim Monday if I havent' heard anything by then.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 20, 2011)

@Golden75 - Several others had already placed a claim and then escalated to a dispute. I actually was unwilling to wait and placed my claim late last week. Perhaps there has been enough to file that paypal is aware of the situation and is advising you to take the next step because of the status of previous claims/disputes. The seller never responded to my claim and has yet to respond to my dispute.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 20, 2011)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Im frustrated because I ordered both products and was looking forward to it because I LOVED this butter.. the scent was ridiculous and it was such good stuff. I'd hate to think that P1 (or whomever) just disappeared, another BT-gate. But I placed my order more than 2 weeks ago I believe.. *sigh*
> 
> This makes it hard for other small business owners. I prolly won't trust another 'self started' product line for a while unless I can get it on the ground or there is sure evidence that orders are placed and sent.
> 
> Gonna file a claim Monday if I havent' heard anything by then.


 
Yeah, I really wanted to try it too.  I thought filing the claim will get her cranking out the orders.  But nope, went straight to escalate, with no communication erplexed.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 20, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @Golden75 - Several others had already placed a claim and then escalated to a dispute. I actually was unwilling to wait and placed my claim late last week. Perhaps there has been enough to file that paypal is aware of the situation and is advising you to take the next step because of the status of previous claims/disputes. The seller never responded to my claim and has yet to respond to my dispute.


 

@divachyk - yup, once I read people already started, with not peep from seller, I figured get it in now.

I gotta look back at my posts, cause I asked if anyone heard something a few weeks ago, and someone said Patient1 would send out 10/14....


----------



## divachyk (Oct 20, 2011)

Golden75 - based on my claim date (14 Oct) that was later escalated to a dispute (16 Oct), the seller has until 26 Oct to respond before PP takes the next action. I'm in a holding pattern for now. I'm unsure if others will be required to wait the 10 days if the seller did indeed close the PP account. 

I truly hope this is all one big misunderstanding and the seller is ok and in good health since those who knew the original seller found her to be upstanding. Either way, I prefer a refund and move forward at this point.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 20, 2011)

wow this is just unreal. Im all for conspiracy theories BUT I dont even want to think the possibility that someone would be so predatory to trawl the site, see this thread then plan a diabolical scheme to take ladies money.

please say it aint so.

I'd rather believe that Patient1 was pressured into starting up before she was really ready and is working feaverishly to rectify, and is maybe a bit ashamed of the snafoo because she was so highly regarded, and is waiting until she can fulfill a few orders to post.


CLAWWWD HAMMERCY This is sooooo not funny on so many levels.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 20, 2011)

I emailed last Friday, no response. I initiated my PayPal dispute over the weekend, no response. I escalated it to a claim on Monday. PayPal is giving her a few days to respond before making a decision.

I have tried to call the number listed for her as a seller on PayPal. It rings twice, then goes to a recorded message, with no option to leave a voice message.

I have come to the conclusion for myself that this is someone else perpetrating as the original seller. I hope everything gets resolved amicably & I will update if I hear anything else.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 20, 2011)

I put in a Paypal dispute this morning. It automatically escalated to a claim. 

This is sonotcool.com

Playing with my money is like playing with my emotions

I don't want to have to get Jackie Christie crazy up in here :skitzo:


----------



## Solitude (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm reading through an old thread trying to play detective and figure out what's going on here. Someone could have easily read this old thread and gotten enough information to pull a fast one: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=107345

donewit-it posted in that thread, but I'm not clear whether that was the same person, either. The email address for the seller listed in that thread was different...

ETA: the old website is "cached" or captured in time by Google. I clicked on the cached link.

I then clicked on the PayPal verified link, which took me to my PayPal account to log in and verify the seller's email address and contact information. It's the same email as the current seller. [email protected] 

I really hate to think that this is the same Ann everyone spoke so highly of. I had really convinced myself that this could not be the same person.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 20, 2011)

Does no one know patient1 offline to confirm she was ever restarting the business?

The shoddy website made me side-eye but...the amount of effort to do all this by someone who isn't her...

I dunno. This is all a shame.

"ETA: the old website is "cached" or captured in time by Google. I clicked on the cached link.

I then clicked on the PayPal verified link, which took me to my PayPal account to log in and verify the seller's email address and contact information. It's the same email as the current seller. [email protected]. "


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 20, 2011)

hair2heaven[USER=320439]yahoo[/USER].com

*this is from 2008*


Hi Ladies,

I've been sort of quiet because I want to get everything right. Plus, I don't want Beverly sending me an advertising invoice. LOL!

The extended hiatus was unplanned but I definitely believe in abiding by the spirit. Thank goodness I did! Just when I was feeling pressure (by family members!!!) to restart, the plumbing went haywire in my house and I stayed elsewhere for over a week. Plus, I really wanted to get my novel drafted before the new year started and the time away facilitated that. I didn't want to compromise on customer service because I was pulled in several directions. I work full-time, I'm a mom, and I write. (Not to mention the hairboard addiction...)

When I relaunch, there will be larger sizes, sample sets, and at least two new fragrances and the option of having unfragranced items (Thanks ladies for voicing those needs). I'm VERY excited about one of the new fragrances in particular. I let a fan of the Signature Samadhi fragrance try the new one and her eyes lit up. She said it smelled very fresh. I agree. It's got a fresh, green scent with sweet undertones. It's a nice option to the deep, earthy, and downright sensual smell of SigSam.

I won't be doing water-based products for now because my preservative (grapefruit seed extract) was destroyed and I'm not up to replacing it right now. Plus, water-based products are a stress to create. I'm considering adding some D.I.Y. pages so that folks can make the moisture spritzes on their own. 

I want to get everything right before I go at it again. I appreciate the support I've gotten from the family here and I can't wait to support you all in your entrepreneurial endeavors. God is infinite so it follows that the supply is as well. Follow your passion! There's enough shea butter for all of us!  (Er...Sareca, I'm waiting...)

*again 2008*

Has anyone been able to order yet? Can't wait!! 
__________________


----------



## Solitude (Oct 20, 2011)

I also tried to email the old email listed in that thread @ yahoo but it bounced back. The @ aol one was the verified one back then (2006) and is the same email address being used now.


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 20, 2011)

I went ahead and filed my claim.


----------



## january noir (Oct 20, 2011)

It's awful to think we were scammed, but during these desperate times, I wouldn't put anything past anyone.   It bothers me that Done-wit-it hasn't posted since and Patient1 hasn't posted since.    I'm holding out hope that if this is a big scam and theivery, that it's not the Patient1 many of us did business with in the past.   

For all you LHCF  s go ahead and get on the job and let us know what you find out. 

Anyhow, the most important thing to remember is that those who ordered like myself, can put in a claim and get their money back.   The shame is for those who really wanted to try this product and were excited won't have that opportunity based on what is happening now.   

And no, I'm not sending out any samples from my jars!  
***JN in the voice of Gollum from Lord of the Rings***
_"EndAll, my precious..."_


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry about what happen to you guys. Its sad!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## Coffee (Oct 20, 2011)

I just filed my PP claim.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 20, 2011)

awww damn - @January noir - what are the ingredients in your EndAll products? I ask cause I found an old post listing ingredients. The fak, err um EndAll site only has 2 products, and the ingredients on the site say a blend of palm, shea butter, and thats it.

The mobile site also states a 1 week turnaround - or as close as possible.

This is the ingredients from the old post: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=107345

[_U]Here's the ingredient list she sent me I highlighted my favs in red _


_Key to Samples_

_Hair2Heaven Oil Sample #1 â€“ (Clear Bottle/Blue Lids) _
_HEAVY-WEIGHT OIL BLEND â€“ Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Hemp Oil, Castor Oil, Soybean Oil, a swirl of Glycerin, Essential Oils of Ginger, Lime, and Peppermint. _

_Hair2Heaven Oil Sample #2 - (Pink Bottles)_
_MEDIUM WEIGHT OIL BLEND â€“ safflower oil, extra-virgin olive oil, meadowfoam seed oil, evening primrose oil, soybean oil, canola oil, glycerin, essential oils of eucalyptus, rosemary, peppermint, and patchouli._

_Hair2Heaven Oil Sample #3 (Purple Bottles)_
_LIGHT WEIGHT OIL BLEND â€“ Safflower oil, soybean oil, canola oil, cottonseed oil, evening primrose oil, wheatgerm oil, essential oils of grapefruit, eucalyptus, and orange._

_Hair2Heaven- EndAll Sample #4 (Purple Pots)_
_A kicked up coconut oil end treatment. Coconut oil blended with carrier oils, a touch of emu and honey, and lime essential oil. The emu oil and honey make this NON-VEGAN._

_Hair2Heaven â€“ Scalp Spritz Sample #5 (Orange spray bottle, clear brown liquid)_
_An infusion of chamomile, green tea, wood root tonic, apple cider vinegar, aloe vera, essential oils of patchouli, eucalyptus, rosemary, peppermint. _

_Hair2Heaven â€“ Moisture Hold Sample #6 (Pink or Greenish blue pots)_
_Aloe vera gel, coconut oil, evoo, a touch of raw honey, lime essential oil. (non-vegan)_[/U]


Even the oil description doesn't match: From EndAll site

*Signature Samadhi Oil (2 ounces)*


My signature fragrance. A sensuous blend of champa, amber, vanilla, and citrus essential oils in a base of peanut, wheat germ, grapeseed, and other skin nourishing oils. 

A blend of palm oil, shea butter,- this is for the EndAll


----------



## january noir (Oct 20, 2011)

Golden75   I stored one of my jars in the fridge and the moisture faded the print and the jar I had over my SO's house, the print is very faint and the only words I can make out are Vitamin E and few other ingredients (I posted it in this thread if you want to search my posts for it)

It was odd that "Patient1" or someone masquarading as her only posted 2 products and she had way more than that when I last purchased from her.

***le sigh***



Golden75 said:


> awww damn - @January_noir - what are the ingredients in your EndAll products? I ask cause I found an old post listing ingredients. The fak, err um EndAll site only has 2 products, and the ingredients on the site say a blend of palm, shea butter, and thats it.
> 
> The mobile site also states a 1 week turnaround - or as close as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunrise (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry for what has gone on.  Hopefully, it will be resolved swiftly.  It's a pity as I wanted to order at some point. 

I did a search on here and another site and they state the ingredients are:

Palm Oil
Shea Butter
Coconut Oil
Castor Oil
Soy Lecithin
Vitamin E
A Kiss of Raw Honey
Fragrance

I haven't got a clue about quantity but, I hope to buy the ingredients and play around with it soon.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 20, 2011)

So Donewit-it pulled a fast one? I wonder if Patient1 was really the owner of HairToHeaven or someone posting and posing like she was.

ETA: Donewit-it has posted pictures of herself on this site too.


----------



## tarheelgurl (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow.....this took a fast turn for the worse. I hope you guys get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 20, 2011)

Buyer beware. Everyone was so excited, no one noticed her saying how she's glad her name worked, yet only had one post.

I have so many thoughts on this and ill have no sympathy fir anyone who doesn't get their money back. Now is the time. They probably laughing at how desperate people were and I'm laugh right s long with them if you miss out on getting money back. I. Don't. Play.bout. my.money!!!!

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Why Didn't The Owner (Of HairToHeaven) Post Under Her Old Username Name? Why Did She Create A New Account To Post?*

*I Do Not Believe Patient1 Was Ever The Owner Of HairToHeaven. If I'm Wrong My Apologies.*

*ETA: I'm Sad Because I Use To Use And Love This Line.*


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 20, 2011)

I noticed the one post thing you speak of, too.  I thought it weird since I know when my account lapsed and I rejoined like a year later my post count and all that returned.  It was as if I never left.  Maybe there is a time limit on how long you can be gone?



Geminigirl said:


> Buyer beware. Everyone was so excited, no one noticed her saying how she's glad her name worked, yet only had one post.
> 
> I have so many thoughts on this and ill have no sympathy fir anyone who doesn't get their money back. Now is the time. They probably laughing at how desperate people were and I'm laugh right s long with them if you miss out on getting money back. I. Don't. Play.bout. my.money!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690





Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 20, 2011)

Patient1 was the original username, according to past post. 

I don't think anyone was desparate to get the product. Excited, yes, desparte no. This was a product that was raved about so people saw an opportunity to try it, and someone saw an opportunity to screw us, qutie possibly one of the other gate causing folks - hey ya never know.

So this is the final nail in the coffin for me. I read about the other scams, but was not a victim. I took a chance on this one, and now I am a victim. 

I hestitated before I ordered, was going to wait and see how this went down, but I gave it shot, knowing I can file a claim with paypal, so I didn't stress. Still ain't.

It's a lesson learned, and for me a good one. Because, I AIN'T GIVING A DIME TO ANYONE WHO I HAVE NEVER PURCHASED FROM BEFORE!!! And that's my word!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 20, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Buyer beware. Everyone was so excited, no one noticed her saying how she's glad her name worked, yet only had one post.
> 
> I have so many thoughts on this and ill have no sympathy fir anyone who doesn't get their money back. Now is the time. They probably laughing at how desperate people were and I'm laugh right s long with them if you miss out on getting money back. I. Don't. Play.bout. my.money!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


Geminigirl Huh?  
Interested - yes. Desperate - no. No one deserves to lose money.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 20, 2011)

The 'best friend' thing seemed suspect to me from the beginning.  Hopefully I am wrong and everyone gets their money back but it was also odd that the best friend last poted abt not talking to her in a minute, the Patient reappears posting like two hours later.  Hopefully just a coincidence.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 20, 2011)

I was waiting on you guys to tell me if the products still compared to the original before I ordered. :-( I hope everyone can get their money back, just based on the escalation reports "she" must have closed the account that was linked to Paypal. Heed the warning signs remember folks who waited PAST the Paypal cutoff date to escalate for various other hair scams and schemes. PUT IN YOUR DISPUTE NOW. Don't give this person another week or another day. PUT IN YOUR DISPUTE NOW. 

Seems to me that the "bestie" is the culprit...but I might be wrong.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 20, 2011)

You know I think I am just going to go to the butcher, get me some beef bones, lard, and petroleum jelly. Just boil up my own ole school growth oil.  Used motor oil is going to be my secret ingredient/preservative, so don't go telling anyone. I really wanted me some endall


----------



## AKA-Tude (Oct 20, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Patient1 was the original username, according to past post.
> 
> I don't think anyone was desparate to get the product. Excited, yes, desparte no. This was a product that was raved about so people saw an opportunity to try it, and someone saw an opportunity to screw us, qutie possibly one of the other gate causing folks - hey ya never know.
> 
> ...




EXACTLY!!!!!
Took the words outta my mouth.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 20, 2011)

I didn't order, but I came close...I'm sorry you all are experiencing this.  

This whole situation stinks!



> someone saw an opportunity to screw us, qutie possibly one of the other gate causing folks - hey ya never know.



^^I thought that, too.  I hope it's not the case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2011)

Lurked at werk this a.m.  And decided I betta' get on the Dispute Train!

So, a PP Dispute has been duly filed.  Hopefully, we can recover our Funds.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 20, 2011)

OMG please stop. I'm on your side. I'm saying they think we are desperate not me so save it cause that's the last ill speak on that.

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 20, 2011)

FlawedBeauty said:


> The 'best friend' thing seemed suspect to me from the beginning.  Hopefully I am wrong and everyone gets their money back but it was also odd that the best friend last poted abt not talking to her in a minute, the Patient reappears posting like two hours later.  Hopefully just a coincidence.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Wow. I said this.

For the record I'm always in these kinds of threads on the victims sides. But people need to ne smarter with their money.  Shoot I can't afford to throw my Money away. I hate losing a dollar. I don't know what I'd do if I was scammed.  That's why I lurk on the sidelines.  I was definitely going to try and her a product next month. But glad I read to the end.

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## toinette (Oct 20, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> OMG please stop. I'm on your side. I'm saying they think we are desperate not me so save it cause that's the last ill speak on that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690



if you having "no sympathy for anyone who loses their money" and laughing at them right along with the scammers is you being on their side, i'd hate to see how you treat people whose side you aren't on.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 20, 2011)

toinette said:


> if you having "no sympathy for anyone who loses their money" and laughing at them right along with the scammers is you being on their side, i'd hate to see how you treat people whose side you aren't on.



If you do not file a dispute now. And thefore lose your money. No sympathy from me. Nope. Idc if you like it or not. I see people in this thread talking bout waiting til such and such time. Nope. Couldn't be me. File now. Or cry later.

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dang, I'm so sorry this is happening....It really was a really great product...It's a shame..


----------



## divachyk (Oct 20, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> OMG please stop. I'm on your side. I'm saying they think we are desperate not me so save it cause that's the last ill speak on that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690



Not sure if this is meant for me but if so, my bad @Geminigirl, I misunderstood what you were saying. ETA: Now that I'm no longer on my phone and can read through all posts. I don't think I misunderstood. Moving on.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2011)

Um...I was "one of the ones that said I was gone wait" but Umm....that was yesterday.

I don't think anyone (including myself) is saying that today.


----------



## january noir (Oct 20, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um...I was "one of the ones that said I was gone wait" but Umm....that was yesterday.
> 
> I don't think anyone (including myself) is saying that today.



Right?  We may like products, but we're not stupid.


----------



## january noir (Oct 20, 2011)

With all of these disputes, will PayPal try and recoup their losses against Hair2Heaven for fraud?  I wonder what happens in a cases like this?

It would make my day to find out that this is just a misunderstanding and not at all what we think, but I have my suspicions now that I think back on it how the whole thing went down and the fact that Done-wit-it nor Patient1 never came back after their posts.

But I know that's not going to happen.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 20, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um...I was "one of the ones that said I was gone wait" but Umm....that was yesterday.
> 
> I don't think anyone (including myself) is saying that today.



IDareT'sHair - but it is no laughing matter regardless of when you file.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Poopiedo (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope it's a misunderstanding.  When things happen such as this, it makes it hard for you to trust new sellers because everyone appears suspect when you don't know them.....and sometimes suspect when you do know them.


----------



## blackmaven (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe everyone should look into supergirl products.  She is legit
www.silkdreamshaircare.com


----------



## divachyk (Oct 20, 2011)

blackmaven said:


> Maybe everyone should look into supergirl products.  She is legit
> www.silkdreamshaircare.com


Supergirl has awesome prods!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## january noir (Oct 20, 2011)

blackmaven said:


> Maybe everyone should look into supergirl products.  She is legit
> www.silkdreamshaircare.com



Already on it.  I own practically every product from the Silk Dreams line! 
AND IT'S AWESOME!!!!!  I used the PRE on my ends today for my bun.  I came home and let my hair down and it's sooooo soft and moisturized!


----------



## january noir (Oct 20, 2011)

Poopiedo said:


> I hope it's a misunderstanding.  When things happen such as this, it makes it hard for you to trust new sellers because everyone appears suspect when you don't know them.....and sometimes suspect when you do know them.



This! Poopiedo  This is what I'm struggling with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, this was one of those "Collector" Items that folks raved about from "back in the day"

So naturally those of us that have never tried, and those of us that remembered it, was eager to try/buy the product.

We purchased it in 'Good Faith'.................


----------



## blackmaven (Oct 20, 2011)

january noir said:


> Already on it.  I own practically every product from the Silk Dreams line!
> AND IT'S AWESOME!!!!!  I used the PRE on my ends today for my bun.  I came home and let my hair down and it's sooooo soft and moisturized!



I need to figure out which products will work best for my natural hair.  My head is  looking at all her wonderful products


----------



## blackmaven (Oct 20, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, this was one of those "Collector" Items that folks raved about from "back in the day"
> 
> So naturally those of us that have never tried, and those of us that remembered it, was eager to try/buy the product.
> 
> We purchased it in 'Good Faith'.................



I never would have thought Boundless Tresses owner would scam some of the members here.  Home girl shock many of us on this forum.erplexed


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 20, 2011)

*What!!???*



 GIFSoup

*I can't believe this really happened. Ya'll got scammed... I was trying to wait and see if it was the same forumla as the original before I ordered, but I never expected this. * It was probably Sparklingflame.


----------



## january noir (Oct 20, 2011)

blackmaven said:


> I need to figure out which products will work best for my natural hair.  My head is  looking at all her wonderful products



You're going to love whatever you get.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 20, 2011)

Just be careful guys. 

We've had too many 'trustworthy' and highly recommended posters go rogue on this board (especially recently) to give any one the benefit of the doubt. 

Whether patient1 or done-wit-it I wouldn't give either, or the same lady, a pass. I don't suspect done-wit-it being behind this entirely. If she was trying to straight scam wouldn't she have posted "Oh patient1 has been working on restarting her business, hey she was gonna re-open her store next week!", set up a page and started scooping up the money? 

The fact it was months before the website even opened...I dunno...this whole thing is so messed up.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 20, 2011)

Another thing to be careful of is buying BASES at an inflated costs from sellers (Some NOT ALL who even claim to hand make the products)...I notices some bases being mentioned in this thread....


----------



## n_lucky (Oct 20, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Here's an update:
> 
> A parking service purchased her original domain so she's in the process of considering her options.



Does anyone else find it odd that a parking service would use Hair2Heaven as their domain? Sounds fishy to me. 

I'd never heard of this product until this thread nor do I remember Patient1 but I don't believe it was really her. 

I was so excited about this stuff.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 20, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Wow. I said this.
> 
> For the record I'm always in these kinds of threads on the victims sides. But people need to ne smarter with their money. Shoot I can't afford to throw my Money away. I hate losing a dollar. I don't know what I'd do if I was scammed. That's why I lurk on the sidelines. I was definitely going to try and her a product next month. But glad I read to the end.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


 
Um...I hate losing money, too, but it's not like I spent my rent money or anything . It was $22. The bigger issue is fraud from members/vendors who had already gained trust. 

ETA: Never mind, I deleted some of my post because I might be giving information to the next set of swindlers to use.


----------



## toinette (Oct 20, 2011)

wait so the thought is that someone came back impersonating Patient1 right, not that it was the original Patient1 right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2011)

Did anybody check to see if the Site is still up?


----------



## january noir (Oct 20, 2011)

toinette said:


> wait so the thought is that someone came back impersonating Patient1 right, not that it was the original Patient1 right?


That's my suspicion.   Also I found it odd that "Patient1" never responded to Supergirl when Supergirl greeted her back and congratulated her on getting her Masters I think.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay so I'm looking at the current site and I don't see any contact information. How are you guys emailing her?


----------



## january noir (Oct 20, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did anybody check to see if the Site is still up?



IDareT'sHair
It's still up.  I began to feel funny in my stomach when I noticed the site was no where near stocked up like Hair2Heaven.  It wasn't a fancy site or anything like that but it was nicer than the site that up now.  Much better.


Ohhhhh the agony!  How disappointed I am.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Praying This Is All A Misunderstanding.*


----------



## LaNecia (Oct 20, 2011)

I haven't been on in a minute and wow, I am shocked this is the first thing I see. I used the EndAll back in the day and it was AMAZING, was very sad when her family obligations prevented her from keeping her store open. I've since been able to make a formulation for my personal use which very closely mimics it but was always hoped Patient1 would come back selling it.

I had nothing but great dealings with her and her reputation was spot on. I know noone is above reproach but I truly have a hard time believing that the same person, Patient1, would now be scamming people. I just don't see it.

Regardless, I'm sorry for everyone's issue with their monies and hope things are resolved for you.

~L


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> Okay so I'm looking at the current site and I don't see any contact information. How are you guys emailing her?


 
LittleLuxe

via the PayPal Address Listed on the Invoice


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 20, 2011)

*I Truly Believe The Person Who Posted As Patient1 Is Not The Real Patient1.*


----------



## blackmaven (Oct 20, 2011)

This is another sad situation.Yawl are killing me with those video


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 20, 2011)

So was the actual email you were contacting her by ever visible?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> So was the actual email you were contacting her by ever visible?


 
LittleLuxe

I don't understand the question but it was:  [email protected]

I just sent the 1st email yesterday to begin a Paper Trail.  After lurking today at work, decided to go ahead to file a Disputeerplexed


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm having BT and Moppy Floppy flashbacks!


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 20, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *I Truly Believe The Person Who Posted As Patient1 Is Not The Real Patient1.*



Some posters have said that the email address of both the 'old' Patient1' and this 'new' Patient1 is the [email protected] How would that be possible if they are not the same person?


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 20, 2011)

That's the same email address and paypal account for the original Hair2Heaven site. I got curious when someone said it was weird a parking site Would take that name, well I can't find any record of a parking site now owning the address BUT another generic hair site does so it wasn't free to use. Still the email address you paid to via paypal is the same as the one that originally shipped out the oil and was created 2006.


----------



## LaNecia (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey BlackMaven, I found that old hair journal (dating back to 2005, there's a reason why we keep them!!) 

Here's the ingredients list of the original formulation, in order as they appeared on the label:

Ingredients: Palm Oil, Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Castor Oil, Lecithin, Vitamin E, Honey, Fragrance _*(Sugar Cookie and Vanilla (this is my own adaption of the fragrance)*_.

As a jump off point, the ratios I used (albeit, it was a bit oilier than I remember but I haven't played with the mixture since 4/2009):

Palm Oil: .55 oz
Shea Butter: .55 oz
Coconut Oil: 1/2 tsp
Castor Oil: .5 tsp
Lecithin: 1 tsp (It was a bit thicker so maybe less here)
Vitamin E: 1/4 tsp
Honey: 1 tsp
Fragrance: No notes on that, sorry.

These totals filled up the little amber jar so someone who is a math wizard can perhaps give up percentages? 

Hope that helps, it was really one of the best products I've used on my hair.

~L


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 20, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> Some posters have said that the email address of both the 'old' Patient1' and this 'new' Patient1 is the [email protected] How would that be possible if they are not the same person?


 
*If That Is The Case (SMH). *
*I Thought Someone Said The Old Email Was Yahoo. I Have Ordered From Her (Way Back When) And Never Had A Problem. Hope This Is All A Misunderstanding.*


----------



## LaNecia (Oct 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I'm sorry for what has gone on.  Hopefully, it will be resolved swiftly.  It's a pity as I wanted to order at some point.
> 
> I did a search on here and another site and they state the ingredients are:
> 
> ...



I didn't even see this, sorry for the duplicate info!

~L


----------



## Miss*Tress (Oct 20, 2011)

The old site is here: http://www.freewebs.com/hair2heaven/

The pages listed only work with the above URL, so http://www.freewebs.com/hair2heaven/oilblends.htm and NOT http://www.hair2heaven.com/oilblends.htm for example.

P1's signature scent remains a secret though as there is no hint as to its composition.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 20, 2011)

i didnt know something went down with boundless tresses?!?!?!


----------



## likeacharm (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm really sad right now...I thought I was going to get to try it. I guess I'll give it a few more days and then file a dispute.


----------



## nappystorm (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm glad I read the entire thread. I had the website up and everything.  

*slides credit card back in wallet*

RT: I'm glad people being scammed is amusing to some of you  But that's another thread, another day.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 21, 2011)

SimJam said:


> i didnt know something went down with boundless tresses?!?!?!


 
SimJam
I believe it was when you may have been on a short hiatus.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=558019&highlight=boundless+tress
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=551473&highlight=boundless+tresses


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 21, 2011)

I cannot believe this has happened yet again!! I just really can't believe the balls on some people.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 21, 2011)

this is upsetting.  i can't.

i know lhcf is a place of trust for a lot of us... too bad that people are destroying that. *sigh*


----------



## Blkrose (Oct 21, 2011)

I wasnt going to comment but this kind of pissed me off, I don't need anyone to feel sorry for me because I genuinely wanted to try a product that so many were raving it about. Making the purchase without knowing that I would be scammed does not make me gullible in any way because the key word is I DID NOT KNOW. I know lhcf in many cases involves people given there opinions but in this case its pretty annoying and unnecessary, if you didn't purchase the product because in your world you consider yourself so much smarter than those who did then kudos for you and keep it moving, your comments are not wanted or needed.

 Hope those who ordered receive their money back and with now knowing the ingredients used at least for the original scent that we are able to make our own.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 21, 2011)

Pompous Blue said:


> @SimJam
> I believe it was when you may have been on a short hiatus.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=558019&highlight=boundless+tress
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=551473&highlight=boundless+tresses


 

oooh OK I knew abt the sparkling flame issue after the fact, didnt remember or realize she made boundless tresses.

wow just wow, why we gotta canibalize our own


----------



## Imoan (Oct 21, 2011)

you know we did not even research or check to make sure Patient1 was the real person, I seen something on the name Ann Samadhi, when going to the old site under paypal name, did you guys realize that Patient1 ONLY posted 1 time in this thread pg 8 ;on [email protected] 5:15pm, #157 right after done w/it @ 3:23pm, #156;who in fact said she had NOT heard from Patient1, also how come neither has posted since??? It would be nice to hear from Done w/it maybe she can tell us whats going on clear up some confusion/mistrust... 

one more thing anyway the moderators can research who this Patient1 is (she had to pay the $6.50 subscription to be able to post).... I am upset I purchased 4 jars bcuzz I had the product in the past and it was soooooo good.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 21, 2011)

Blkrose said:


> I wasnt going to comment but this kind of pissed me off, I don't need anyone to feel sorry for me because I genuinely wanted to try a product that so many were raving it about. Making the purchase without knowing that I would be scammed does not make me gullible in any way because the key word is I DID NOT KNOW. I know lhcf in many cases involves people given there opinions but in this case its pretty annoying and unnecessary, if you didn't purchase the product because in your world you consider yourself so much smarter than those who did then kudos for you and keep it moving, your comments are not wanted or needed.
> 
> Hope those who ordered receive their money back and with now knowing the ingredients used at least for the original scent that we are able to make our own.


IA

Also, like you, since I know the ingredients and have them, I can make my own. I saw nothing unique about the formula that I have to purchase from someone else.


----------



## Imoan (Oct 21, 2011)

This is from the about me page :About Patient1 
Name 
Ann Samadhi 
Hair Type 
Type 1 
Current Length 
Short and Sexy 
Sex 
Female 

she was last active on 9-9-11 @4:14pm


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 21, 2011)

Imoan said:


> you know we did not even research or check to make sure Patient1 was the real person, I seen something on the name Ann Samadhi, when going to the old site under paypal name, did you guys realize that Patient1 ONLY posted 1 time in this thread pg 8or 9;on [email protected] 5:15pm, #157 right after done w/it @ 3:23pm, #156;who in fact said she had NOT heard from Patient1, also how come neither has posted since??? It would be nice to hear from Done w/it maybe she can tell us whats going on clear up some confusion/mistrust...
> 
> one more thing anyway the moderators can research who this Patient1 is (she had to pay the $6.50 subscription to be able to post).... I am upset I purchased 4 jars bcuzz I had the product in the past and it was soooooo good.


Hindsight is 20-20.

I don't think anyone was suspicious of the timing of those posts to suspect a scam was brewing. We took both posters at face value.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 21, 2011)

Imoan

In the old thread someone bumped up done-wit-it also stepped in to say she would contact Patient. Now in that thread Patient did restart her business and shipped out orders (2008 I believe) so...that puzzles me. According to her old website she stopped in 2009 and went on another hiatus.

My main issue is whoever sent you guys paypal invoices would have to have access to Patient/Ann's email password and paypal password. I actually do think dwi might have actually contacted patient, only because the months you guys were waiting for the website to appear seems way too long for a simple scam. 

There's something here that's bugging me but I haven't quite unraveled it in my mind yet. Has anyone ever seen pics of Patient 1?


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 21, 2011)

*Something Isn't Right.

I Hope Patient1 Is Alright (If That Was Her Posting). I've Ordered From Her In The Past And Never Had A Problem.*


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 21, 2011)

I really hoped this was a misunderstanding because I was co-signing since the beginning of this thread. I did not order because the new site listened peanut oil as an ingredient, and I'm allergic. I'm so sorry ladies. File your claim, and hopefully, everything will be resolved and not become hair2hell-gate or donewitnewproducts-gate.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 21, 2011)

Hair2Hell Gate! I love it!   

I'm just glad that you guys ordered through Paypal and can get your money back. Yay for that!


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Solitude said:


> Um...I hate losing money, too, but it's not like I spent my rent money or anything . It was $22. The bigger issue is fraud from members/vendors who had already gained trust.
> 
> ETA: Never mind, I deleted some of my post because I might be giving information to the next set of swindlers to use.



Yea I understand that upsets me too. That's why I am so mad and maybe am not voicing myself right. I get mad like it's my money because it's like how does this keep happening. I just feel bad, but I think it's ALWAYS wise to be cautious when purchasing from members and these small businesses.


----------



## Mleah (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh donewit-it, yoohoo!! Where are you dear? You've got some 'splainin to do!!erplexed


----------



## january noir (Oct 21, 2011)

Mleah said:


> Oh donewit-it, yoohoo!! Where are you dear? You've got some 'splainin to do!!erplexed


 
Right?   I'm madder than a disturbed Hornet's Nest about now.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Blkrose said:


> I wasnt going to comment but this kind of pissed me off, I don't need anyone to feel sorry for me because I genuinely wanted to try a product that so many were raving it about. Making the purchase without knowing that I would be scammed does not make me gullible in any way because the key word is I DID NOT KNOW. I know lhcf in many cases involves people given there opinions but in this case its pretty annoying and unnecessary, if you didn't purchase the product because in your world you consider yourself so much smarter than those who did then kudos for you and keep it moving, your comments are not wanted or needed.
> 
> Hope those who ordered receive their money back and with now knowing the ingredients used at least for the original scent that we are able to make our own.



If this is directed to me. I'm sorry if you didn't like what I had to say, but I make no apologies. Although I will say I don't think I am smarter then anyone I just think people should use caution. If you didn't like what I had to say then oh well, I am going to speak my mind whether people agree or not. It doesn't change my opinion on the matter and I hope everyone gets there money back too.


----------



## Blkrose (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes it was and trust im not looking for any apologies, not trying to start anything but for someone who has not purchased you are sure .....you know what never mind not worth it


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Blkrose said:


> Yes it was and trust im not looking for any apologies, not trying to start anything but for someone who has not purchased you are sure .....you know what never mind not worth it




I wanted to purchase though and was going to but used caution, and whether this happenend or not I planned to see how this all played out. Like someone else mentioned see if the quality was the same,etc. I'm glad people used paypal and purchased and were able to get the word out before more were scammed, but....what I really want to say is..


OK


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't think you guys are gonna hear from donewit-it, she was a pretty infrequent poster before this mess ever went down. Only posted 1 other time this year.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 21, 2011)

geesch, so sorry that you all are going through this. I wanted to order to when I first saw the news, but I held back b/c I'm trying to be good on my little financial fast. This really is sad. I'm so tired of LHCFs being taken advantage of by other, supposed, LHCFs. At this point, I don't think this is a misunderstanding at all...it was just a scam 


ETA: Wonder if the mods are going to take any action from this point?  i.e. bans, etc....(or at least not allowing the person to register with the site in the future..same could go for MTM and SF too...just wondering)


----------



## hair4today (Oct 21, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> I wanted to purchase though and was going to but used caution, and whether this happenend or not I planned to see how this all played out. Like someone else mentioned see if the quality was the same,etc. I'm glad people used paypal and purchased and were able to get the word out before more were scammed, but....what I really want to say is..
> 
> 
> OK


This is such an unfortunate situation and I'm sorry for everyone involved. I hope everyone gets their money back or the products.  That said, I don't want to get in the middle of this exchange but my pov is that with consumer goods purchases -- especially with new products, there are early adopters and those who wait it out and benefit from the experience of the early adopters.  Historcially, for a consumer product to be successful you need both types of buying patterns.   Therefore, I don't see this situation as an excercise in using caution or buyer beware...just different purchasing styles.  Vendors need both types of buyers otherwise no new product or technology (iphones, ipad, etc) would ever get off the ground. IMO those who used paypal to make their purchasing decision excercised just as much caution as those who hung back and waited it out. Continuing to wait beyond the paypal refund period  after knowing what is now know...now that's a different kettle of fish.


----------



## donewit-it (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi ladies.

I'm really not involved with LHCF anymore.  Waiting for subscription to end.  I'm over the hair thing now.

I don't know what is going on, or if Patient1 has started her business back up again.

I will tell you, (coming from an individual who has been best friends with her since 7th grade), that she is honorable and trustworthy.

I haven't read the whole thread, so I haven't figured out what the problem is, but she is not a thief.

As many know, she is a mother, employed and the last I knew, this business was a secondary priority to her "real life".  This thread conincidentally started the same time she and I were discussing her starting up her successful business again.  

Unfortunately I am not in communciations with her at this time (something we do) to pass on any information, but she is a paying member with this website.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Donewit-it.


----------



## Raine054 (Oct 21, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm really not involved with LHCF anymore.  Waiting for subscription to end.  I'm over the hair thing now.
> 
> ...



Are you f****** kidding me right now?


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 21, 2011)

erplexed

*ETA: Wasn't Expecting That.*


----------



## donewit-it (Oct 21, 2011)

What's the problem

Someone fill me in please?


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 21, 2011)

Well...someone with access to your friend's email account and paypal account basically ripped off a bunch of ladies. I'm inclined to believe she's a thief because...I'm sorry but it's just way too coincidental.


----------



## january noir (Oct 21, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm really not involved with LHCF anymore. Waiting for subscription to end. I'm over the hair thing now.
> 
> ...


 
donewit-it  Thank you for responding.
Do you have her number or email address?  We have tried sending her correspondence and no one is getting an answer.  Please tell to at least post an update for the many people who have ordered her product (her website was active on October 1st as she promised and people placed orders).  It's been over 20 days for most of us who ordered on the 1st) with no contact or shipping information.

I love Ann too, but no contact from a supplier after 20 days and numerous email sent, is not a good way to do business.    I also want to make sure she's alright.


----------



## donewit-it (Oct 21, 2011)

Ya know what?  My heart is racing right now!

I started reading at around pg 13, I'm at work and don't feel like reading all these pages.

But from what I have gathered, Patient 1 started her business and orders were placed?  The last time I posted (whenever that was) and the first time she reintroduced herself was the last time I spoke to her. 

And not that its anyone's business, but that has somethingto do with why we are not talking now.  I felt that I was updating the women on this thread and asked her to give you all status' on when she would be ready.

Frankly I was tired of being the middle man, and that is why she paid $6.50 so she could let everyone one know what was going on.

As far as the the business, I won't believe that she has scammed ANYONE and taken money that wasn't rightlfully hers and earned.

I don't know if someone fronted a business online and took orders and cashed your money, but I KNOW PATIENT1 DID NOT!

And unfortunately my pride will not be calling her to give you a more concrete update.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 21, 2011)

@ donewit-it......here's a synopsis. Where di ppl dem money/products deh?!?!? People paid for products, and dem nuh get nun, for more than 2 weeks now, with no explanation, no response to numberous emails....NUTTIN. As my mother wud say your 'bestie' nuh fart pon di ppl dem, after them spend them good good money. 

So....either ms.Patient1, was a scammer from the beginning and teif the ppl good hard-earned $$$ from the beginning....OR she was way over her head with the number of orders, and can't produce the goodies in a timely manner. In the second case she cud have at LEAST responded to ppl's email's, explaining what the so-n-so going on. 

Of course there's the 3rd option of someone pretending to be her, setting up a website and teifing di ppl $$. But as far as mi concerned, that wud be an easy way for her to slide out of this situation. Who got time to do that ish. Then again, ppl crazy as hell these days.

At this point, ain nobody want the products no more. Dem want dem $$$ and with good reason. Hmmph. Crazy **** happening 'round these parts. Can't be getting on so wid ppl $$$. And then u gine come in here with that pyan-pyan message?!? chile plz. U aint know what's happened?......tek 5 mins and read the last 2 pages of this thread, that's all it takes. 

P.S. To those who might wanna come in hey and mek comments about the grammar of the above message.....it aint in no standard english. So don't bother with it.  Then again I aint give 2 hoots. The dialect and patois just flows when it ready. *kanye shrug*


----------



## donewit-it (Oct 21, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> Are you f****** kidding me right now?


 

Sorry but I'm not longer obsessed with LHCF!


----------



## january noir (Oct 21, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Ya know what? My heart is racing right now!
> 
> I started reading at around pg 13, I'm at work and don't feel like reading all these pages.
> 
> ...


donewit-it  Why wouldn't you want to have this cleared up?  It doesn't make sense that YOUR pride is preventing you from asking Patient1 to come here talk to her customers.  I don't get that.

Please ask Ann to come and update her customers on what's happening.

I appreciate it.  You think your pride is at stake.  I'm the one who started this thread in the first place!  I wouldn't let my pride stop me from getting to the bottom of this for all these people who want customer service.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 21, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm really not involved with LHCF anymore.  Waiting for subscription to end.  I'm over the hair thing now.
> 
> ...



GIRL, good bye. I cannot.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmmm. If Patient1 didn't do it then I guess she's been a victim of a very elaborate and specific identity theft that just happened to result in the reprisal of her company and collection of money...I don't believe it. It sounds like it was her and I'm side-eyeing this whole mess because she'd be the 4th 'honorable' LHCF member who would never steal or cheat people but just happened to be involved in a big business mix-up.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 21, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Ya know what?  My heart is racing right now!
> 
> I started reading at around pg 13, I'm at work and don't feel like reading all these pages.
> 
> ...





donewit-it said:


> Sorry but I'm not longer obsessed with LHCF!



WHAT does you being obsessed w/ LHCF OR your so called pride have to do w/ you taking 5 minutes out of your time to phone up your best friend so ish can get straightened out? Obviously you had enough time to talk to her and encourage up to "start up her business again" but you can't make a simple call to let her know what is going on? Girl, bye. This is BS and I side eye anyone who takes you seriously.


----------



## nappystorm (Oct 21, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Ya know what?  My heart is racing right now!
> 
> I started reading at around pg 13, I'm at work and don't feel like reading all these pages.
> 
> ...






I am thoroughly confused by this statement. If my good friend fails to alert me that somebody used my good name and business to scam because of her "pride", my size 9s would be in her hoo-haa.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 21, 2011)

No shade to donewit-it BUT although this business venture was secondary to Patient1's "real life", her customers "real life" money is involved. 

Sorry.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 21, 2011)

*Something Is Fishy.*
*This Situation Makes No Sense.*


----------



## chebaby (Oct 21, 2011)

so let me get this straight(and no i did not place an order but i hate when people get scammed) you have not spoken to the owner of H2H yet you KNOW she didnt scam people? ok, so why have people been waitng 20 days for their product without so much as a peep from the owner?
and you say that this was a secondary priority to her rieal life. im sorry but starting a business should be a major priority. if you cant jugle everything then dont start it.
if "real life" got in the way and she couldnt fill orders, she could have sent an email saying so. or at least updated this thread.


----------



## indarican (Oct 21, 2011)

I am so happy i didnt order from that website. i feel bad for those that did, this Patience person be it the real or fake one needs to be banned from this site... those that bought, you cant get reimbursed via paypal or your credit card ( i know thats harder because of the police report and all that jazz, but it beats waiting around for a product that most likely aint never coming)?


----------



## tarheelgurl (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW!! I can't believe how this is going down! Dang! This is some bull for real!


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 21, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Ya know what?  My heart is racing right now!
> 
> I started reading at around pg 13, I'm at work and don't feel like reading all these pages.
> 
> ...



................

donewit-it Umm... So you are confirming that the Patient1 who posted in this thread below you, was indeed the 'real' Patient1? If this is the case then no one fronted a business in her name, without her knowledge,* because the link everyone is purchasing from was the one SHE presented* in her introduction. So yes, It does seem that she scammed people...unless the products are still on their way, and she just has REALLY poor customer service...It has to be one of the two...


Or three...YOU were the one pretending to be patient1.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 21, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> Or three...YOU were the one pretending to be patient1.


 

*I Hope This Is Not The Case. *


----------



## SimJam (Oct 21, 2011)

wow this just got even more messy


----------



## divachyk (Oct 21, 2011)

donewit-it

We ask for your assistance in this matter. We would like resolution and confirmation. The owner has not responded to emails, phone calls or paypal disputes. Are you willing to text her at least if phone calling is totally out of the question?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Oct 21, 2011)

Aww shiiit son. This be not good.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm just stunned. Right now......SMDH


----------



## Raine054 (Oct 21, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Ya know what?  My heart is racing right now!
> 
> I started reading at around pg 13, I'm at work and don't feel like reading all these pages.
> 
> ...





donewit-it said:


> Sorry but I'm not longer obsessed with LHCF!



You're not making much sense but it's not your business right ? 

 I just feel like if she is really your bff, you should at least give her a call.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 21, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Sorry but I'm not longer obsessed with LHCF!



those were the exact words of patient1 ( I;m no longer obsessed with LHCF)


----------



## Poopiedo (Oct 21, 2011)

In the words of Keith Sweat,

"Something something just ain't right."

I no longer think it's a misunderstanding. Seems like you can't trust nobody!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Oct 21, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> Ya know what?  My heart is racing right now!
> 
> I started reading at around pg 13, I'm at work and don't feel like reading all these pages.
> 
> ...




Now I think this is really fugged up. Especially when you initially got in contact with her. And in this post you even just stated that even then you guys weren't on the best of terms. So whats different between now and then, aside from she REALLY needs to be contacted now since people's money is now involved.  NOW is the time you should be calling her. This really sucks.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 21, 2011)

*Patient1=Donewit-it.*
*Donewit-it=Patient1.*

*ETA: This Is The Con Of All Cons.*
*G-D Help Us All.*


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 21, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Patient1=Donewit-it.
> Donewit-it=Patient1.
> *



*BINGO!!*.............


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 21, 2011)

Poopiedo said:


> In the words of Keith Sweat,
> 
> "Something something just ain't right."
> 
> I no longer think it's a misunderstanding. Seems like you can't trust nobody!



Right? Unless Jesus has an account on this board I wish all small business owners luck cause I don't care who vouches for anyone anymore. No one should have to launch a freaking investigation over some hair products. Either patient1 got slick or donewit-it is patient1, whatever the story is all I know is the PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS THE SAME as the original Hair2Heaven and Ann Samedhi.  So either she or you are lying. Ugh...this is so ridiculous.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Oct 21, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> @ donewit-it......here's a synopsis. Where di ppl dem money/products deh?!?!? People paid for products, and dem nuh get nun, for more than 2 weeks now, with no explanation, no response to numberous emails....NUTTIN. As my mother wud say your 'bestie' nuh fart pon di ppl dem, after them spend them good good money.
> 
> So....either ms.Patient1, was a scammer from the beginning and teif the ppl good hard-earned $$$ from the beginning....OR she was way over her head with the number of orders, and can't produce the goodies in a timely manner. In the second case she cud have at LEAST responded to ppl's email's, explaining what the so-n-so going on.
> 
> ...









I loved it.

And I agree with you.


----------



## january noir (Oct 21, 2011)

Done-wit-it can't be serious about not telling Ann.  What kind of friend is that really?   And with those statements about her pride not allowing to call her friend since 7th grade and tell her this is going down?   

Shoot, that's some gorilla caca.  

I don't like to accuse anyone until all avenues are investigated, but her statements make my spider senses tingle.  


Oh why oh why did I start this thread?   
I should have kept my EndAll and EndAll memories to myself.

This is the Devil's work fo' sho.'


----------



## divachyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Based on my claim (14 Oct) and escalation (16 Oct) date, the vendor has until 26 Oct to respond.  Anyone with a must respond by date earlier than that? 

I think I was one of the first to file and will be letting you know what happens on 26 Oct. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe it is not Ann at all the real one. It maybe that dwit it has something against LHCF because all she keeps pointing out is that she sh is not into lhcf anymore.. and if that was so why did you come on here in the first place to start helping us out with product purchase? if you were just waiting for membership to be over. and when do moderators step in on something like this? because the real Ann information under her old account. because it could be that her old email address is just sitting there and not being used. and same with paypal account something that she has not been in nor check. 
so who ever Donewit-it is she just likes playing games on people which means she is very young.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 21, 2011)

Is there anyone who currently runs a business who knows what PayPal requires if the business is under a new website address or information has changed? I know there's a verification process you have to go through...

Neither patient1 or donewit-it are under their original LHCF accounts, in the old thread someone bumped up it showed them both as guests. In that thread donewit-it basically had to run info for patient1as well and she had the same 'She's working on it' response before Patient finally responded and said she was re- opening and had all new products. She does (I guess) and runs her store till 2009...kinda cryptic her last message is "Everyone's products have been delivered now." then...another hiatus.

Donewit-it rejoins in 2008 and is on and off LHCF. Patient1 rejoins on 9/7/2011 posts same day at 6:15 but...her last activity was on 9/9/2011 at 5:14 pm.


----------



## january noir (Oct 21, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Based on my claim (14 Oct) and escalation (16 Oct) date, the vendor has until 26 Oct to respond.  Anyone with a must respond by date earlier than that?
> 
> I think I was one of the first to file and will be letting you know what happens on 26 Oct.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



divachyk   I know we will all get our money back as long as everyone files and escalates within the filing period guidelines.

I'm just mad that this happened, but I'm not going to get myself manic about it.   Life will go on.   Unless something changes or Patient1 contacts me via PayPal or responds to my email, or someone posts something of interest, I think I'm done with this thread.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Oct 21, 2011)

LittleLuxe I don't think there is much verification that PayPal does as far as you changing websites on your PayPal account or even them being legit.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow! Dis some bs for real. I mean really @donewit-it done-did-it. For all that bs you said, you should a kept yo arse outta here. And after what you read, and see that many have been scammed, your pride won't let you call her. What does pride have to do with it? Did she steal from you to? 

I just don't get how you was ready to jump in for her to make this paper, but now you know nothing. I can't, I just can't. 

I really hope anyone that has not filed a claim, does so NOW. Don't wait a day, and hour, cause we ain't getting jack! If you get it, who knows what's in the hair2hell (that ish was funny) or the yo endsall gonna fall off!

Matter fact, thanks for coming done-did it, now I know this was just a scam.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 21, 2011)

I just came in to say that the SILK DREAMS moisturizers are just as good if not better than End All.  So when you all retrieve your $$$, go on and get you some creme de la silk or smooth as satin hair cream. 

Supergirl is a very REPUTABLE seller so if something goes wrong ya'll can roast me. 

http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com/


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 21, 2011)

january noir

Not that I know you but try not to feel torn up about this. Whatever is going on has something entirely to do with the corrupt individuals and not with you. Whoever did whatever is a jerk.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Oct 21, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> @ donewit-it......here's a synopsis. Where di ppl dem money/products deh?!?!? People paid for products, and dem nuh get nun, for more than 2 weeks now, with no explanation, no response to numberous emails....NUTTIN. As my mother wud say your 'bestie' nuh fart pon di ppl dem, after them spend them good good money.
> 
> So....either [email protected]Patient1, was a scammer from the beginning and teif the ppl good hard-earned $$$ from the beginning....OR she was way over her head with the number of orders, and can't produce the goodies in a timely manner. In the second case she cud have at LEAST responded to ppl's email's, explaining what the so-n-so going on.
> 
> ...





Dayum! I love the way u talk! That's like gangsta lol


----------



## january noir (Oct 21, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> january noir
> 
> Not that I know you but try not to feel torn up about this. Whatever is going on has something entirely to do with the corrupt individuals and not with you. Whoever did whatever is a jerk.



LittleLuxe  Thanks for your thoughts.   I know it has nothing to do with me, but I still feel bad that people are experiencing this with a product and a seller that I loved.   I know in my heart it's not Ann; someone who knows her has to have highjacked her account.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 21, 2011)

january noir said:


> @LittleLuxe Thanks for your thoughts. I know it has nothing to do with me, but I still feel bad that people are experiencing this with a product and a seller that I loved. I know in my heart it's not Ann; someone who knows her has to have highjacked her account.


 
DONEWIT-IT DONEDID-IT!  It's perfect! She knows her! She's the bestie she won't speak to.  I know my bestie's cell phone password, use to pay her cc online for her, so I knew, and even set up her passwords, and I only knew her since 10th grade.  So it is quite possible, that DDI used her info.  Especially if she know P1 is preoccupied with her "real life" cause you, know business ain't part of "real life".

Look just gimme my money back.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah...this whole thing is insanity. The only thing that keeps me from thinking its donewit-it entirely is the time. january noir started this thread in...July. I remember watching it getting bumped up every few days. Nothing happened till October...don't take 2 months to set up that shoddy website if you're already in on a scam...and the fact her actions were basically exactly the same as in 2008 when patient1 did restart her business right down to the 'she's working on it' and patient talking about how excited she was to begin again...

I don't know the original? patient1 so I don 't quite have the same faith in her, what I have seen is the Candy C, Sparkling Flame, Den 1, and Mop Top Maven's of the board...I don't know if I believe either patient1 or donewit-it are entirely innocent unless there's proof.

After all...if she was doing this via PayPal would she need to also be able to access Ann's bank account to retrieve the money?

ETA:Maybe the best thing to come out of this would be setting up new regulations on the information someone has to provide before they attempt to sell anything and it somehow be verified (or there be a waiting period or something) before any type if links can be provided.


----------



## january noir (Oct 21, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> Yeah...this whole thing is insanity. The only thing that keeps me from thinking its donewit-it entirely is the time. january noir started this thread in...July. I remember watching it getting bumped up every few days. Nothing happened till October...don't take 2 months to set up that shoddy website if you're already in on a scam...and the fact her actions were basically exactly the same as in 2008 when patient1 did restart her business right down to the 'she's working on it' and patient talking about how excited she was to begin again...
> 
> I don't know the original? patient1 so I don 't quite have the same faith in her, what I have seen is the Candy C, Sparkling Flame, Den 1, and Mop Top Maven's of the board...I don't know if I believe either patient1 or donewit-it are entirely innocent unless there's proof.
> 
> ...



How do we know the money was even retrieved?  The only way to know is to find out from PayPal, but I doubt they'd tell the claimants.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Oct 21, 2011)

this is awful! please file your disputes and don't hold off any longer for those of you that haven't yet this def is a scam, of some sort.


----------



## january noir (Oct 21, 2011)

southerncitygirl said:


> this is awful! please file your disputes and don't hold off any longer for those of you that haven't yet this def is a scam, of some sort.



southerncitygirl  Gurl.... 
I was just thinking about you and was going to see if you had seen this thread.
How crazy is this?


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't personally know if it was but when I was checking who the PayPal account belonged to I browsed what it said under Business Owner and Paypal said there was an 'Instant Money' or something like that...basically the individual can get the money almost instantaneously...anyone know if the amount they paid was retrieved via PayPal? Just...trying to offer up ideas...maybe someone with experience will know something.


----------



## robot. (Oct 21, 2011)

If donewit-it won't call, maybe PM january_noir the number and let her call.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 21, 2011)

This is sad. donewit-it you are a mess. A hot flaming mess. 

I remember reading Patient1's threads before. seemed like a well liked and reliable member.. this is sad. just a damn shame that people act like this.

the con to endall cons?  sorry too soon? im sorry.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Oct 21, 2011)

january noir

i was going to eventually order from here because of your glowing reviews....i'm glad i didn't i'm also glad that you have filed a paypal dispute so you can get your money back. i think i'll stick with my regular handmade hair vendors ( komaza, oyin, and i just ordered something from darcy's botanicals )


----------



## january noir (Oct 21, 2011)

robot. said:


> If donewit-it won't call, maybe PM january_noir the number and let her call.



That's a good idea, but DWI probably won't do it anyway.  And who's to say she'd give me the right number or if it's Ann?  I've never spoken to this woman to know what she sounds like.

I haven't tried myself, but others already called the number attached to the Hair2Heave account in PayPal and there's no answer.   I may call it myself to be sure in the morning.


----------



## january noir (Oct 21, 2011)

southerncitygirl said:


> january noir
> 
> i was going to eventually order from here because of your glowing reviews....i'm glad i didn't i'm also glad that you have filed a paypal dispute so you can get your money back. i think i'll stick with my regular handmade hair vendors ( komaza, oyin, and i just ordered something from darcy's botanicals )



southerncitygirl  Oh well.  ***le sigh***

You should get Supergirl's line, *Silk Dreams* girl...  Nice.  REAL Nice.


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Y'all, I am very sorry (personally) that things are turning out like this. I endorsed this product and Patient1. I am very surprised. It is hard to believe that she would do this. I would like to believe, like someone above said, that the real Patient1 was not behind this "re-launch" at all.  

Again, I apologize.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 21, 2011)

on another message board that shall not be named *snicker* There is a special section where Trolls with multiple usernames are OUTED. Their ip addresses are matched up and multiple login times posted...and then I think they are banned. I wish we had that here... after several folks have been caught trolling under multiple s/n's and/or making up s/ns to endose their products...perhaps things will get a bit less murky in these parts. 
After all these multiple scams back to back...folks sitting in the cut saying oh yeah I'll pay another 6.50 or whatever the Seller fee if it means scoring an easy several hundreds of dollars or more!

Ladies PAYPAL.DISPUTES.NOW.NOW.NOW. 

Done-wit-it has Done-Her-Scam and that money is in the wind. Maybe if you get in soon enough Paypal will take the financial hit and refund your money...or you may have to do a dispute against Paypal with your bank or credit card company. Depends on how aggressive you want to go.


----------



## SmileyNY (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow. Someone needs to ask cousin Niko Nem to check if DoneDidIt & PatientNone logged in from the same IP address. I know they can do it. That's why those who make the band (congrats) cannot create a new account under the same IP address while the ban is active. 

Something in the milk aint clean...




Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 21, 2011)

ew are those flies buzzing around the milk? 

also can i get a resize?


----------



## SmileyNY (Oct 21, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> ew are those flies buzzing around the milk?
> 
> also can i get a resize?



No. I can't do that from my phone & I'm not at home. It looked small on my lil screen  

Anyway... The milk is still dirty  


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## donewit-it (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not going to feed into the drama with everyone's opinions, but I will call Patient1 because she is my best friend.

I'll be calling to inform her about what's going on, if she doesn't know already. 

My purpose for coming into this thread today was because I saw that something negative was going on.  I didn't know what, but now I see.  I posted because my friend's character was being abused and I know her.

I'm not really familiar with the women in the this thread, but I too think it's f-ed up that if I call her my best friend, I don't want to get involved because of pride.  I never claimed to be a perfect person.  So, thank you for allowing me to take a look at my f-ed up attitude.
I don't know if she will pick up when I call, but I will leave her a detailed message.

I still believe that this is none of my business (Hair2Heaven), but Patient1 is my business.  And if by chance she doesn't know what's going on, which I can't believe, I will let her know.


----------



## january noir (Oct 22, 2011)

donewit-it said:


> I'm not going to feed into the drama with everyone's opinions, but I will call Patient1 because she is my best friend.
> 
> I'll be calling to inform her about what's going on, if she doesn't know already.
> 
> ...



donewit-itThank you.  That's all that was ever asked in the first place.  I'll be the first person to apologize if this is all some terrible mistake.  I for one was a fan of Patient1 so I'd be interested to hear her side of the story.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 22, 2011)

donewit-it im so donewit-chu. 
I hope everyone gets their money back & what goes around comes around!! 3xfold




donewit-it said:


> I'm not going to feed into the drama with everyone's opinions, but I will call Patient1 because she is my best friend.
> 
> I'll be calling to inform her about what's going on, if she doesn't know already.
> 
> ...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 22, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> This is sad. @donewit-it you are a mess. A hot flaming mess.
> 
> I remember reading @Patient1's threads before. seemed like a well liked and reliable member.. this is sad. just a damn shame that people act like this.
> 
> *the con to endall cons?  sorry too soon? im sorry.*




Just wow at this entire thing.
I have to say I did think it was a tiny bit odd that after this thread was made donewit-it popped up saying the product is coming back. It just seemed too convenient to me.


----------



## PJaye (Oct 22, 2011)

It is time for the operator(s) of this site to take a definitive stand against the less than reputable vendors that seek to prey upon members, or proffer substandard products/service.  Clearly, there is a need for the institution of a new framework that will effectively address this issue. Enough is enough already.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 22, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> Is there anyone who currently runs a business who knows what PayPal requires if the business is under a new website address or information has changed? I know there's a verification process you have to go through...
> 
> Neither patient1 or donewit-it are under their original LHCF accounts, in the old thread someone bumped up it showed them both as guests. In that thread donewit-it basically had to run info for patient1as well and she had the same 'She's working on it' response before Patient finally responded and said she was re- opening and had all new products. She does (I guess) and runs her store till 2009...kinda cryptic her last message is "Everyone's products have been delivered now." then...another hiatus.
> 
> Donewit-it rejoins in 2008 and is on and off LHCF. Patient1 rejoins on 9/7/2011 posts same day at 6:15 but...her last activity was on 9/9/2011 at 5:14 pm.


the paypal account is the old one it has the old website listed as the seller. so unless someone had the passwords she didn't get to the money. that is if she is pretending to be someone she is not.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 22, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> those were the exact words of patient1 ( I;m no longer obsessed with LHCF)



That stood out to me too! 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 22, 2011)

PJaye said:


> It is time for the operator(s) of this site to take a definitive stand against the less than reputable vendors that seek to prey upon members, or proffer substandard products/service.  Clearly, there is a need for the institution of a new framework that will effectively address this issue. Enough is enough already.


I agree.



Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Oct 22, 2011)

I think it's safe to say that y'all have been scammed. 





File your claims ASAP!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2011)

From End All site:

*Update *

 				I went onto the hidden product page and  marked the products as hidden so THAT overrides the featured products  program on webs.com. 


*To ANY CUSTOMERS*

HERE IS WHAT I TRIED TO POST ON LHCF AND BEST SUMS IT UP

Hi all:



I just wrote a thorough post about the site and it poofed when I submitted it. So this will be less thorough:



1. Donewitit called me tonight to let me know what was up.

2. I thought a phantom site was the culprit since I NEVER RELAUNCHED OR MADE ANYTHING but HOME and FAQS visible.

3. The first week in October too many glitches with webs.com AND my home computer made a relaunch possible. I kept the product pages hidden.

4. I have not been back to lhcf since I rejoined.

5. I had not been on paypal since I reverified.

6. I had not been back to deal with the site since I left the message about issues in the FAQ section.

7. Real life: teaching, kids, my health reared some major distractions from seeing to the relaunch.



In the meantime...



1. WEBS.COM apparently has a process by which they scroll your products as "FEATURED PRODUCT" under their advertisements. It doesn't matter that the product page is invisible on my end, they still show AND THAT IS HOW WHY FOLK WERE ABLE TO ORDER.



2.This was actually a relief after I talked to donewitit because a fake site would have been a more difficult thing to deal with.



3. I have not and will NOT read the other thread because whatever's being said there is based on speculation and you know what, I get it. I work hard as heck for my money and I'd be pissed if I thought someone was getting over. However, I would not have ordered from my site as it is and NEVER expected that there would be orders. I had pages behind the scene but the site was not ready and I thought that was clear.



4. I have not been on paypal but I know, sight unseen, that any money sent to my paypal account is still there or has been refunded. Why? Verified accounts are attached to your bank account. My salary is the only money that has been coming through my accounts and out to pay bills.



So...



1. After I post this I'm logging into paypal. If paypal has not refunded your money, I will simply do so. I didn't want anyone's money. The site was not relaunched and I was not aware of webs.com's new "featured product" program. They've gotten fancy since I was hair2heaven.They're not even freewebs anymore.



That's the long and short. I'm sure it's not as titillating as some would like. Paypal is really a Godsend because whatever the story was/is, when the vendor has not taken money out, you get it back.



All the best,



p1

http://hairtoheaven.webs.com/


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Oct 22, 2011)

Donewitit and Patient1 type exactly the same.. That's no coincidence.  Oh and that message wasn't posted when I originally posted @11:20ish.  I looked at the site, RIGHT BEFORE I went to her profile on here.  

divachyk Bet she forgot her PayPal email/password.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2011)

My paypal money has not yet been refunded.

*ETA: Money refunded! *


----------



## rainbowknots (Oct 22, 2011)

If the site wasn't ready to be launched, why didn't she say either on the site or on here that the site wasn't ready. It takes what, 5 minutes? She knew that people were expecting the site to be launched on October 1st. Updates were made on the page until the relaunch date.


----------



## Tamster (Oct 22, 2011)

*raises eyebrow* 

ummmmmm..... still fishy. so donewit-it talks to patient1 and patient1 thought it was a fake site, but no it is her site she just didn't hide everything on it? So orders go through for a whole month, and apparently donewit-it and patient1 had some kind of fallng out because Donewit-it's pride was at stake at some point. But never did they discuss that orders were going through and patient1 never thought to check back in.

Patient1 didn't you get emails from paypal re: claims?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Donewitit and Patient1 type exactly the same.. That's no coincidence.  Oh and that message wasn't posted when I originally posted @11:20ish.  I looked at the site, RIGHT BEFORE I went to her profile on here.
> 
> @divachyk Bet she forgot her PayPal email/password.



@AHeadOfCoils - my money was refunded!!


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Oct 22, 2011)

This is a real shame because I had hopes up but kinda forgot all about this until my email sent me a notification. I'm still trying to figure out wtf does pride have to do with helping ppl get their money back. Idk, but I'm glad some of you have received your money and I hope the rest of you get your money back. I think I'll be sticking with Darcy's Botanicals, Bee Mine Products, Shea Moisture (the line sold at Target) and even try some vendors on Etsy.com.


----------



## rainbowknots (Oct 22, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @AHeadOfCoils - my money was refunded!!



Well that's good. Everyone should be getting their money back then.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 22, 2011)

divachyk said:


> From End All site:
> 
> *Update *
> 
> ...



This is the last thing I am going to say about this thing because I am tired of this mess by now. 

I have owned and ran my own online store for years and always use paypal. first off when you get a order and get paid paypal send you a email to let you know that you have received money whether your site is having issues or not. 

second paypal will not auto send your money to your bank that is something you have to manually do, to withdrawal the money from your account and send it to your bank or you can simply use your paypal ck card to spend the money. 

now paypal will refund the money as soon as they finish their investigation and they have no problem doing so. it never takes long no matter what the seller says. 

I think this is a stupid kid playing around. the conversation don't even make sense. and why would you post something that unprofessional on your site for the world to see???? 

Ok I am done with this thread. sorry this had to happen but that's life. it will not stop me from purchasing from other members that have good products. 

I have since started using good old fashion shea butter anyways.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Oct 22, 2011)

Refund!

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming..

***off to order some Silk Dreams***


----------



## Solitude (Oct 22, 2011)

*PAYPAL UPDATE: *

I received notification from PayPal _just now_ that I will be issued a refund. Originally, PayPal told me that I had to wait until October 27th. 

First off, I am thankful that I received a refund. I also do not, in any way, blame the members who endorsed her.

Second, I do not buy P1's response. I'm just about *done *dealing with any small/independent hair businesses that I have never dealt with before...P1 received tons of orders and didn't notice? After 22 days? Really? . And then you're "not going to read the thread?" Really?!!! This type of ish gives small hair companies a bad, bad, name and this will go down in LHCF as Hair2Hell for sure. 

Thank you to everyone who expressed concern about the situation. This is the first, and hopefully the last, time I have been caught up in a situation like this and I make online purchases a lot, not just for hair items. Never in my life have I read such a callous response...this from a person who was supposed to be "professional." Nah, I don't buy it all. I'm getting heated...and I bettcha someone is going to come in here and defend her and say it was all a big misunderstanding. Yeah, right. Goodnight, y'all.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 22, 2011)

got my refund also. don't know about everyone else but I was refunded by paypal from the claim I put in.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 22, 2011)

More from the site:



Update: REFUNDS, LESSONS, and 364.59

I went onto the hidden product page and marked the products as hidden so THAT overrides the featured products program on webs.com.



As of 3:15 10/22/11 I have refunded any funds that were sent to my paypal account. If you have not put in a resolution request please do so.  I'm not showing any open cases on my end.

$364.59 That's the amount that was in my paypal account from orders and that's what was just sitting there until I logged in this evening and that's what's been refunded. I'm sharing that because certain types tend to inflate these things and make it sound like amounts that can be used to acquire plastic surgery and relocate to a tropical island are involved. Those will be the same ones who will try to keep drama going. You'll see. 

 Lessons?

1. Paypal is the bomb! It really is. I'm using a bootleg everex netbook and it took over an hour but it made issuing refunds pretty easy. I had 45 in all and it went smoothly.

2. Even when you're not in business you are. I thought everything was safely hidden and it wasn't. Things have been hectic but digging out the everex or sneaking onto paypal at work juuuuuuust to take a peek would've saved me some avoidable stress and alerted me to the premature orders and webs.com featured products program.

3. People don't read everything you write. Due to lack of time, energy, or desire...folks don't read the messages. They look for what they want on a site. I'm a big reader so I figure everyone else does the same.

4. Folks sometimes think what's simply too good to be true is true. I had international orders with shipping of 5.00!!!!! It costs about 4 times that amount or more. I'm sorta wowed that folks didn't do the math and pause.

5. Life is still good regardless and I"m thankful for that. My besty since 7th grade and I weren't speaking (we do that over 25 years of friendship) and she put her pride aside and called me to alert me. And even though we were beefing she defended my character online. I got a feeling she wasn't the only one. Plus,THANK YOU GOD , in the bigger scheme of things, this was such a small problem for me and all involved. God made it so easy for me to resolve it with ease and get back to the bigger matters that He's working out. Hey, there's a blessing /resolution in this debacle: my bff and I are talking. Something always breaks the ice, someone always drops their pride. So

Be blessed!

Al the best!

~Ann


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 22, 2011)

This whole thing still reeks of fish lol. But at least it's been spoken to unlike the Boundless Tresses hiding in plain site mess.


----------



## nappystorm (Oct 22, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> More from the site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We are rather indignant, aren't we?

Anyway, I'm glad you ladies got your money back and I'm glad the 2 bff's are speaking again


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm SO happy y'all got y'all money back!  I'm not crazy!  I think Donewitit was about to rob y'all, but had a change of heart.  Call me a conspiracy theorist if you want.  Smh.  A hot flaming mess! 


Sent from my iPhone using the LHCF App


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 22, 2011)

...based on those replies I think Hair2Heaven is one brand that deserved to sort of slip away and just be a memory.

Really? You didn't realize you were being sent orders for 22 DAYS because life got in the way? Life doesn't end when your business launches either. I think you guys are kinda lucky, better everyone right off the bat than everything running smoothly for a few weeks and then BOOM...utter silence. 

I don't buy her excuse about the pages, and if it's true she's too computer illiterate to be running a website. I don't like that...as donewit-it said and I saw on another thread Patient1 apparently just doesn't bother with LHCF (but our monies are good right?) and just acted like it was cheese and crackers to post a "My bad y'all! But isn't paypal awesome! " reply to such a serious problem and then...

Blame the customers... "Well ya'll should have known that international shipping was too low" "I'm posting the amount because I know you ladies will inflate it you dramatic hens!" 

...no thanks. Not over some dang Shea butter and body oil. Shakes head. Not interested.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 22, 2011)

My money was refunded early this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hair4today (Oct 22, 2011)

[USER][/USER]





SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> More from the site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad this worked out for all involved.  This ^^^^^ right here is not cool..gotta be the most backhanded sorta apology I've ever come across and one of the best example of how to blame your customers for your mistakes as a business owner. Wow and this is the member so many spoke of so highly? This whole situation plus the not speaking with your bestie drama smacks of juvenile antics/immature mind. Y'all got off lucky IMHO.


----------



## SmileyNY (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow! The ONE person who set this all up is a piece of work with a side of crazy.... A little Moppy, if you will  


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 22, 2011)

Got my refund, too. I'm beef-less but nonplussed.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Oct 22, 2011)

nevermind. Problem solved!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2011)

Received my Refund!

Thank You LHCFBI, CIA, NCIS, Cold-Case, Criminal Minds, CSI Miami, New York, AND Los Angeles


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 22, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @LittleLuxe
> 
> They will know once the claim ends.  THats the thing about paypal if the seller has already taken the money out, paypal isn't going to reimburse you   They will grant it in your favor but they won't reimburse you until the seller places money in the account again.  Happened to me with some palettes i ordered!*  I won the claim but because she took the money out of her account I didn't get anything :-( ANd when I filed the claim with my bank, they got my money back, but my paypal account was negative. So i still ended up paying for it.*



I didn't even know paypal is that dirty.  Might as well pay with your credit card (even on paypal and not draft from your bank) and always file a claim through your credit card.  

Cause the bolded is some straight tomfoolery.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 22, 2011)

Got refunded


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 22, 2011)

> 3. *People don't read everything you write.* Due to lack of time, energy, or desire...folks don't read the messages. They look for what they want on a site. *I'm a big reader so I figure everyone else does the same.*



Why blame the victims and be nasty?  That's uncalled for and tactless.  I think the biggest problem here is that people DID read everything that was written, it just didn't make any sense!

I'm glad you ladies got refunds!


----------



## Solitude (Oct 22, 2011)

"I'm a big reader, so I figure everyone else is" 

Girl, please. She's so fancy, but she was going to open an online-based business with an old ragged computer? She reads so much, but never read her own emails from PayPal and members over the last few weeks? "Oh, the $5.00 shipping should have made you pause" ok, then why did you ever even put that on there?! It makes NO sense and I don't appreciate being talked to like I'm a dummy, yet she had no idea what was going in with the business SHE set up!

If she was preparing to relaunch the business, what about the ingredients and supplies to prepare the products? If she was aiming for an Oct. 1st relaunch, what about that? She just purchased the stuff (or didn't because it was all a sham), and made up a website, linked to her PayPal account, paid $6.50 to advertise/post about it here, then "forgot all about it" for 22 days?Yeah freaking right. All of the people who run businesses anywhere, all over the world have other jobs, kids, and significant others...what does that have to do with anything?

She and donewit it or whoever saw that we were going to be relentless about getting answers and that is why we finally got a response. So, basically if we had not pressed the issue, our money would have quietly remained in her PayPal account until the dispute period passed, right?

Then she tries to throw God in the mix like we're supposed say, "Oh yeah, praise Jesus for PayPal!" She could have kept those backhanded insults to herself, said sorry, and processed the refunds...IF she was sincere and it was truly a mistake. Her comments lead me to believe that it was not a sincere mistake. I'm done with this mess ***drops mic***


----------



## january noir (Oct 22, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies,

I am happy to see that refunds are being received (I got a notice in my email this morning).

Patient1 
If you still out there, let me say thank you for coming back to post an update no matter how it comes across. 

I just want to say that I can't understand or believe that someone of your caliber (teacher, mother, business woman, etc.) would announce an October 1st startup date and NEVER return to the website nor this thread to give people that you KNEW were waiting to order an update. It would have only taken a minute or two.   How poor and inconsiderate you are.  That is no way to treat your sisters nor run a business.    I did read your posts on the website up until last night and you didn't update it until hell broke loose.
Many of us have busy lives, illnesses, etc., but that's no excuse to not take 2-3 minutes of your time to tie up lose ends knowing that people were waiting.
Didn't you know that?  I would have even if I was blind, crippled or crazy.

I am so terribly disappointed in you and your way of handling this.   I'm sorry I even gave you a shout out especially with the explanation you gave us after all this time.  

I don't know what type of relationship you have with DWI, but it sounds flakey.  Good luck to you with you and your "bestie." 

I hope that you understand the bitter taste you've left in our mouths and if you really do decide to "start up" again, pray that none of us are left to warn people of the irresponsible treatment we received as your customers.  

You have a great product and it's a shame that you ruined that reputation, at least in my eyes.

I should have known it was too good to be true for her and then you to pop in after I started the thread and then for us to be treated without care.   

Peace & Deuces to you and your friend.


----------



## lisajames96 (Oct 22, 2011)

january noir said:


> *You have a great product* and it's a shame that you ruined that reputation, at least in my eyes.


^^ This is why I subscribed to the thread and waited to order. I really wanted to try the product. Shoot, I still want to at least smell that oil that errybody was raving about . oh well...hopefully someone can recreate that scent and I'll try that. I make products and I will tell the customer up front if I will need time to order the raw materials or if they need to pay up front because they want something like real sandalwood oil and that's expensive. I wonder if that is what she was trying to do, but wasn't upfront about it...
Seriously if anyone knows a reputable business that has an oil scent close to the H2H, please let me know. Glad you guys got your money back...


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 22, 2011)

I didn't even pay for this stuff...and i'm tired of reading excuses of "i've been busy". "I had no time" from people who want to sell goods to you. That is the go-to excuse from people who simply are too lazy to do what they have to do. It doesn't make any sense for grown people to NOT inform.

 KEYWORD: INFORM. Like what is the problem with informing people and updating people. I don't even think the folks who did buy would have had a problem if the date had to get pushed back. But the let the people know!


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 22, 2011)

This has not been a good year for small businesses on this forum 

The only person I can give any kind of props to is Supergirl, not only are her products great but when there was an error in what was shipped best believe 15 minutes after I sent the email she was on it. (I find it so cute how this turned into a Silk Dreams/Supergirl appreciation thread  ). I know running a business ain't easy but (Mental)Patient1 sounded happier to be talking to her friend again than outraged or apologetic for what you ladies went through.

Wow...like another poster said I'm sorry I'll never get a chance to smell it since so many people made it sound so good but that chick sounds batty. Patient1 I think maybe you should just close up shop now and save yourself some trouble, you ruined a good thing sister


----------



## january noir (Oct 22, 2011)

And to be so damn nonchalant.   People are crazy.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Oct 22, 2011)

*Glad Everyone Who Paid Received A Refund.

Its A Shame Because Her Products Are The Bomb. In My PJ Days Hair2Heaven Was My Staple Hair Care Line. The Oils Was To Die For, The Scents Were Heavenly, The EndAll............Lawd I Love Those Products.
I've Never, Ever Had A Problem When I Placed Orders With Her. EVER.

I'm At A Lost For Words By Her Response/Actions With This Whole Situation.

Craziness!!!!*


----------



## Coffee (Oct 22, 2011)

Just checked my email, I got my refund too!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Oct 22, 2011)

westNDNbeauty said:


> I didn't even know paypal is that dirty.  Might as well pay with your credit card (even on paypal and not draft from your bank) and always file a claim through your credit card.
> 
> Cause the bolded is some straight tomfoolery.



westNDNbeauty
That's what I'm saying. I paid with my CC and they refunded me back but this causes PayPal to make my account negative since my CC company took money from them (they are the middle men remember). So I had to pay PayPal back because they threatened collections. :-( thankfully she didn't remove the money from her account in this case.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 22, 2011)

People keep saying these hair products were the bomb, but I never heard single peep about them outside of this thread and I've been around the boards since '08, watched hundreds of videos, and read dozens of blogs. I'm wondering how few people actually ever patronized P1's original business and experienced the supposed fabulous service.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 22, 2011)

All I can say is Wow!  I've been lurking, and following this thread from the begining.  I was on the page ready to order (Super Big PJ here), but didn't at the last minute, because her page looked so unprofessional.  Plus I wanted to see how quickly everyone got their stuff.  So, very glad everyone got their money back!  This was pure craziness...


----------



## Lila25 (Oct 22, 2011)

I was excited about this product too, i had never heard of it before..sorry this happened to the ladies that purchased. The good news is that if you used your credit card to make the purchase, you can contact your bank directly and tell them that you want to dispute the charge as you have not received the product, and are unable to successfully contact the company to cancel the charge and that you believe the company isn't a real company as there is mo way to reach the owner.

Your bank will charge the purchase back to the merchants bank and you should see a credit on your bank account within 1-3 business days. 

Sorry for a duplicate if this has already been posted , I just started reading this thread again and didn't read all the posts.


----------



## Lila25 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm just reading the above comments, I'm glad everyone got their money back!!


----------



## Lila25 (Oct 22, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by growinghealthyhair  
LittleLuxe

"They will know once the claim ends. THats the thing about paypal if the seller has already taken the money out, paypal isn't going to reimburse you  They will grant it in your favor but they won't reimburse you until the seller places money in the account again. Happened to me with some palettes i ordered! I won the claim but because she took the money out of her account I didn't get anything :-( ANd when I filed the claim with my bank, they got my money back, but my paypal account was negative. So i still ended up paying for it."

Wow, I didn't know paypal was like that, I've never used their service before.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Oct 22, 2011)

wow, this went south fast, i just came back on to the thread to get the website to place an order and saw this........Hope all who placed orders get their money back, and hopefully the vendor is ok, you never knows what can happen in life.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 22, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @westNDNbeauty
> That's what I'm saying. I paid with my CC and they refunded me back but this causes PayPal to make my account negative since my CC company took money from them (they are the middle men remember). So I had to pay PayPal back because they threatened collections. :-( thankfully she didn't remove the money from her account in this case.




Thanks for this info!  I will be sticking to direct credit card payments.  Paypal got some undercover foolishness going on. 

How paypal gonna put your account in negative cause the credit card company favored your claim? Out. of. control.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Oct 22, 2011)

westNDNbeauty said:


> Thanks for this info!  I will be sticking to direct credit card payments.  Paypal got some undercover foolishness going on.
> 
> How paypal gonna put your account in negative cause the credit card company favored your claim? Out. of. control.



Exactly. But I guess it's because they are taking he money from PayPal and not the seller. It just really sucks. It's just get not to spend large amounts thru PayPal.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 22, 2011)

Solitude said:


> People keep saying these hair products were the bomb, but I never heard single peep about them outside of this thread and I've been around the boards since '08, watched hundreds of videos, and read dozens of blogs. I'm wondering how few people actually ever patronized P1's original business and experienced the supposed fabulous service.


I bought a jar of End-All I-don't-remember-how-long-ago. Like january noir's jar, the label has faded. I got the Samadhi scent everyone raved about (thought it was really strong). One thing I remember about the transaction was that it took a looooong time to come and there was no communication. I thought it was odd and was a little put off but didn't report that here because everyone was stanning so hard for her and her business that I figured it was an isolated incident and didn't want to be on the receiving end of what happens around here. As for my transaction, the service wasn't so fabulous.

I watched and subscribed to this thread hoping for more End-All. I'm glad everyone is getting back their money and it's sad all this has happened. Maybe @Supergirl can replicate the product.oke:


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 22, 2011)

PJaye said:


> It is time for the operator(s) of this site to take a definitive stand against the less than reputable vendors that seek to prey upon members, or proffer substandard products/service. Clearly, there is a need for the institution of a new framework that will effectively address this issue. Enough is enough already.


 


Seriously!  B/c thanks just wasn't enough!


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wish there were thanks on the app.

What I don't understand is...
1. If there was no intention to sell why were we able to order 10/1? I couldn't order anytime before that. Launch date FAQ MSG was cryptic also talking bout "we'll see" or something similar. But we sho was able to order on stated launch day
2. How is it that now the website can be edited with postings and hidden pages not seen?  Now there are no products available.  Why was this not the case before?

Not that my questions will be answered. Don't even matter.  It's all lies & a scam that back fired when we all realized no one heard or got jack after 20 days.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 22, 2011)

I bumped this thread once also to see if she was gonna launch....I believe she started to launch but just realized she couldn't meet the demand and being the unprofessional person she is--- just flaked out and decided not to update. I'm glad you all got your $$$$ back though. I just can't believe she thought every1 was gonna buy the BS excuse she came up with in the end. I  wouldn't have minded her just being woman enough to admit she couldn't meet the demand, but to just flake out just makes what she did all the more childish and unprofessional---and I hate unprofessionalism...with a capital H! 

Thats why people don't want to help the small businesses much anymore---especially those run by our own brothers and sisters....people don't understand---your product may not even be really the "End All" but good customer service keeps $$$ money in your pocket and regular clients in your rolodex. Gosh she is so basic. Ugh


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 22, 2011)

Dayjoy said:


> I bought a jar of End-All I-don't-remember-how-long-ago. Like january noir's jar, the label has faded. I got the Samadhi scent everyone raved about (thought it was really strong). One thing I remember about the transaction was that it took a looooong time to come and there was no communication. I thought it was odd and was a little put off but didn't report that here because everyone was stanning so hard for her and her business that I figured it was an isolated incident and didn't want to be on the receiving end of what happens around here. As for my transaction, the service wasn't so fabulous.



I'd like to think the days of hardcore stanning have died by now and I think it's the fact it was so many beloved, trusted, here since the forum began members that killed it. It's hard now to give folks the benefit of the doubt because it usually is what it looks like  I'm sure even some people who had doubts were keeping quiet with this one because patient1 came so highly recommended.

After MopTop...


----------



## loshed (Oct 22, 2011)

Out of all the fukcery in this thread the thing got me going OH HELL NO is all these tidbits about paypal that I didn't know. If you win a claim against a person that already closed their account they won't refund the money and then if you decide to go through your credit card company then they take it out of your account and put you in the negative? OH HELL NO! That's some shady stuff right there.


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 22, 2011)

Dayjoy said:


> I bought a jar of End-All I-don't-remember-how-long-ago. Like january noir's jar, the label has faded. I got the Samadhi scent everyone raved about (thought it was really strong). One thing I remember about the transaction was that it took a looooong time to come and there was no communication. I thought it was odd and was a little put off but didn't report that here because everyone was stanning so hard for her and her business that I figured it was an isolated incident and didn't want to be on the receiving end of what happens around here. As for my transaction, the service wasn't so fabulous.
> 
> I watched and subscribed to this thread hoping for more End-All. I'm glad everyone is getting back their money and it's sad all this has happened. Maybe @Supergirl can replicate the product.oke:



You know what? After H2H closed the last time, SweetCashew started Shescentit with a product called Seyani Hair Butter. A lot of H2H fans converted to the Seyani butter.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Oct 22, 2011)

CAVIAT EMPTOR-

more than EVER!!!!!!!

& Thieves Kick Rox  !!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 22, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> More from the site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1st and 2nd bolded - I'm kinda wowed you didn't pause and read when you saw all those paypal emails coming in...

3rd bolded - erplexed

Anyway, I got my refund.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 23, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @westNDNbeauty
> That's what I'm saying. I paid with my CC and they refunded me back but this causes PayPal to make my account negative since my CC company took money from them (they are the middle men remember). So I had to pay PayPal back because they threatened collections. :-( thankfully she didn't remove the money from her account in this case.




Wow, I did not know this stuff about Paypal, I assumed it was Papypal doing the reimbursement when I had claims. I'll have to be more careful now.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 23, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen 

From this thread, there is definitely a lesson to be learned for ALL.  Even though I didn't make an EndAll purchase, finding out that tidbit about Paypal and its practices was enough for me to decide to use my credit card directly when that option is available.  Paypal doesn't protect you from any scam, but American Express has NEVER let me down.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 23, 2011)

1. I'm glad everyone has been refunded.

2. I'm  glad a -gate has FINALLY been resolved.

3. If you're not on LHCF like that, how would you know that we would guesstimate the number of orders, and the total amount of payments received? We've had that in the past, but not as thoroughly investigated as the incidents of this year. 

4. And if reading is so fundamental for you, why not READ the thread on your own product? Or READ the e-mails people have been sending to you? You have an LHCF login with the screenshot proof that you were signed in to see any mentions or PMs. 
5. I'm tired of people being so corrupt and not willing to make proper amends. SMH


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 23, 2011)

westNDNbeauty said:


> From this thread, there is definitely a lesson to be learned for ALL. Even though I didn't make an EndAll purchase, finding out that tidbit about Paypal and its practices was enough for me to decide to use my credit card directly when that option is available. Paypal doesn't protect you from any scam, but American Express has NEVER let me down.


In all of these "gate" threads I always wondered why people were saying that one was protected if one paid through PayPal. Not true. PayPal offers NO protection/refund if the vendor has withdrawn the money from their acct. As someone said up-thread, you may win the dispute but no money can be refunded if there is no money in the vendor's acct.

That is why I try to pay with a CC; never had any hassle in getting my money back. But with PayPal, it's always a toss-up.


----------



## cch24 (Oct 23, 2011)

The only reason I prefer PayPal is because I don't like giving my credit card information to an unknown. I'd rather lose $20 than have a scammer steal my identity.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Oct 23, 2011)

cch24 said:


> The only reason I prefer PayPal is because I don't like giving my credit card information to an unknown. I'd rather lose $20 than have a scammer steal my identity.



Exactly. PayPal definitey isn't perfect, but realistically it's not a bank. They don't have money to pull out of thin air to recoup losses. What they can try to do is keep your identity safe and attempt to recover your money in cases where there is some miscommunication or the individual is stubborn but nit necessarily cheating you or a large group of people. 

Sucks to lose $10, $20, or $100. Sucks a whole lot more to find out your identity has been stolen and used to fund someone's shopping spree.


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad to hear refunds have been issued. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Oct 23, 2011)

cch24 said:


> The only reason I prefer PayPal is because I don't like giving my credit card information to an unknown. I'd rather lose $20 than have a scammer steal my identity.



I totally agree, plus you can use your cc through paypal so your protected by your cc but can also keep your personal details private. Win-win situation.

Never use a debit card where the money comes directly out of your personal bank account with paypal

Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 23, 2011)

westNDNbeauty said:


> @SerenavanderWoodsen
> 
> From this thread, there is definitely a lesson to be learned for ALL.  Even though I didn't make an EndAll purchase, finding out that tidbit about Paypal and its practices was enough for me to decide to use my credit card directly when that option is available.  Paypal doesn't protect you from any scam, but American Express has NEVER let me down.


Amex was the first card I ever owned and they are truly the best. I feel like I have the best lawyer on my side with them lol.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

What in the world?  This is getting tired now....what in the world is going on?  If you have been on LHCF for a few years and want to sell hair products...know that you must be prepared before you start....the orders are endless I'm sure.  For you not to communicate with your customers AND not send products either is uncalled for...no matter how you feel about it.

I have been standing and watching as well and I'm glad I didn't order.erplexed


----------



## Patient1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi All:

*A few weeks ago I volunteered my paypal login information to an administrator of Longhaircareforum* in order to deal with a few mistruths/negative interpretations that persist in this thread AFTER everyone was refunded by Oct. 22nd. She didn't feel the need to investigate and suggested that I reply here and, now that some time has passed, I will as I want the truth to be part of the record.

1. *HairtoHeaven (formerly Hair2Heaven) never relaunched* because of an internal glitch with the hosting site and the fact that my own desktop crashed after I paid to have it updated in preparation for the reopening. When I did business a few years ago I maintained a 7-10 turnaround. I can not process orders like that when my computer is inoperative. When my computer crashed prior to the Oct. 1 planned relaunch I went to the library so that I could try to continue the work on my site AND leave a message about the delay. The only place I could leave a message was on the FAQ page. My computer guy never showed to fix the mess and I didn't chase him. I chalked it up to the game and planned to shop for another computer when my budget allowed.

2. Due to an automated program via my webhosting site, products that were on my HIDDEN product page were displayed as "Featured Products" along with advertisements. I* was not aware because I had delayed the launch and, without home access to the net AND sudden real life issues EVERYTHING related to the business was put on hold.* I was not on paypal, my site, OR longhaircareforum. Call me a squarepants but I avoid using my work computer for personal business without permission AND I simply did not have time or energy to go to the library after work. Within the three weeks in which this all happened my family experienced a death, my teen had her big teenaged meltdown, and I had an unexpected issue with my health. In those three weeks my whole routine changed. I wasn't even working out and anyone who KNOWS me, even from here, know that I am a big devotee to sauna visits and yoga. I share that to explain why I was so deeply out of the loop. My teens meltdown changed the dynamics of my household and my schedule suddenly left very little wiggle room. Man plans, God laughs. Thus is life.

NOW, *had I been open for business I would have handled business*. I still make it to work everyday and give my students the best possible instruction. Why? Because despite what's going on with me, I do my job. In terms of HairtoHeaven, *I simply did not know what was going on until Donewitit contacted me.* As soon as I found out exactly how orders were placed I found a way to disable it, went into paypal and refunded EVERYONE whether they requested it or not. I learned some important lessons. For one, not everyone is going to read every little thing you write. Folks are busy and may want to just place an order and keep it moving. So, instead of leaving a message in the FAQs I might have been better off just disabling the whole site. Experience is a teacher. However, EVEN THAT PERSONAL LESSON LEARNED was misconstrued here. People see things the way they want to see them through the lens you care to hold up to the world.

When this entire thing first happened, I was going to send everyone a sample of the newest Endall fragrance I was developing on. However, someone talked sense into me and told me to at least read some of the comments in this thread AFTER I offered an explanation. It became clear that even sending surprise samples to the customers who ordered (during what I call The NONlaunch) would be misconstrued by a choice few.
There are folks in here flat out lying saying that I withdrew their money from paypal, suggesting that I was in business but was overwhelmed, or that donewitit and I are scam artists. A SCAM? 

Scams usually involve a plan to make money. If that was the plan, then how did I do it? Was the original poster of this thread in on it? Because this thread was here before I decided to pursue the relaunch. How about the past customers who expressed interest? Were they part of it too? A bunch of lhcf members scamming to deceive people so that we could divide the grand total of ZERO?? Of course not. Money would have been withdrawn as quickly as it was sent had this been a scam artist. Excuses would have been offered to delay any complaints and therefore requests for refunds had this been a scam. A message about the delay would not have been posted had this been a scam. The product pages would have been displayed had this been a scam. I would have announced here on lhcf had this been an attempt to amass funds.

So, the lhcf administrator who has my login information has been welcomed to go in at anytime and verify that NOT A SINGLE PENNY was withdrawn from my paypal account this entire year and definitely not in the month of October. She, like paypal, can verify that only refunds were issued and even to those who did not request them. She of course admonished me not to provide info like that (and I still appreciate that.  ) and I have not before, but in this case I thought it was necessary to SILENCE some of the dishonesty that is in this thread. As I am familiar with the administration behind LHCF I know the info I provided is in good hands should they ever feel the need to use it.

*I have already sent said samples to those who reached out to me after this all happened with understanding and continued interest in the product. If there are any other ladies who would like the same courtesy please send me a pm. Even send me a pm if you are a lady who, out of frustration had some negative things to say as you tried to figure out what was going on PRIOR to the explanation and the refunds. I never read anything in this thread prior to October 22 but still and all, I get it and I understand that when we don't know and it involves our money we can get a little upset, we're human.*

However, if you are one of the ladies *who continued to be negative AFTER the explanation was offered on my site and posted here,*: who continued to suggest a scam was diverted, who continue to outrageously suggest that donewitit is me or a scam artist or this other madness, who continue to suggest that money was stolen when every dime has been refunded, that a simple error and misunderstanding was a scam, and lowest of all to suggest that the Father was "thrown" into a message to have some sort of EFFECT????.....then please politely decline my offer.

The sample is not to create business. Simply send me a pm here with your original order info and I will send the sample of Endall in Citrus cream fragrance via snail mail. Other ladies have gotten there's within a week. As soon as I send it, I will let you know.

Be blessed one and all. ESPECIALLY our folks in the armed services and our veterans!!!
p1


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 10, 2011)

I didn't order, but this is very nice of you. 



Patient1 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> *A few weeks ago I volunteered my paypal login information to an administrator of Longhaircareforum* in order to deal with a few mistruths/negative interpretations that persist in this thread AFTER everyone was refunded by Oct. 22nd. She didn't feel the need to investigate and suggested that I reply here and, now that some time has passed, I will as I want the truth to be part of the record.
> 
> ...


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 10, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> I didn't order, but this is very nice of you.


 

What exactly is "very nice" of her?


----------



## Tamster (Nov 10, 2011)

im surprised that people who received said samples didnt post about it? Patient1 did you ask them not to talk about it or something?


----------



## Patient1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Tamster said:


> im surprised that people who received said samples didnt post about it? @Patient1 did you ask them not to talk about it or something?


 
No, I did not. Honestly, even back when I was in business a few years ago, I've never asked ANYONE to talk about the product good or bad.  That's not my way.  

p1


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 10, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> What exactly is "very nice" of her?


Giving samples I guess. 
& FTP


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 10, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> Giving samples I guess.
> & FTP



Girl... It's the _least she_ could do. And she's acting pretty soup nazi-ish about it (No soup for you! ). She should send samples to everyone whose money she had tied up for over a month...whether she feels they forgave her or not. That would be the professional thing to do.


----------



## Patient1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> Girl... It's the _least she_ could do. And she's acting pretty soup nazi-ish about it (No soup for you! ). She should send samples to everyone whose money she had tied up for over a month...whether she feels they forgave her or not. That would be the professional thing to do.


 
No one's money was tied up for over a month. People placed orders from October 1st. Everyone was refunded by the 22nd. IF YOU ORDERED please feel free to provide your transaction information so I can verify those dates for you.

Now, I'm not a Math teacher but that's three weeks, yes. Some popular online product lines have turnarounds to that tune. Had I INTENTIONALLY tied up money and at the rate you're suggesting, then yes, samples to all would be the call. However, since it was an accident and misunderstanding (and my login information to paypal has been provided to VERIFY that), I believe what I do with my teaching paycheck is my business. I'm in a solo paycheck household. My children are my priority. What I choose to do with my funds as courtesy is my perogative.

eta: And what exactly should be "forgiven"? 

p1


----------



## Patient1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Now...

My original reason for stopping by was to say that anyone who sent me a pm will have their sample sent out this evening (via the automated kiosk). Just so I don't retype the same message several times:

It's a small, blisterpack of EndAll in Citrus Cream (a new fragrance I had developed) via snail mail to minimize my costs. It should be enough for 1-3 uses depending on the length of your hair.

Also, I am NOT a vendor member. The ladies who have vendor status pay additional money for that level of membership. It's one of the reasons I did not post updates in this thread in the first place and instead referred folks to the website (please see my first and ONLY post prior to what I posted on 11-10). I didn't and don't think it would be fair. 

To that end, I'll have the EndAll product description page up on the site to explain how to use it rather than blur the lines between regular membership and vendor membership.

p1


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 17, 2011)

So did anyone receive a sample?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 18, 2011)

prettyinpurple said:


> So did anyone receive a sample?



prettyinpurple 

I received mine a few days ago. It smells heavenly.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 18, 2011)

I didn't request one and don't ever plan to . I have no desire to use, buy, or try anything produced by this vendor.


----------



## Avaya (Nov 18, 2011)

It's so ironic that I was up all night working on a letter for my business communication class and then I come on here and read P1's post . For future correspondence, may I suggest the following:


----------



## Aicer (Nov 18, 2011)

I think I'm going to try and make this myself.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay so I in no way purchased any of her products (but may be interested) but is it safe to say this is all a misunderstanding in which the vendor completely refunded everyone after noticing (after 3 weeks)...and that some people were lying on her (and that that was true because it was verified by a moderator who saw that she refunded all through paypal)?


----------



## january noir (Dec 29, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I in no way purchased any of her products (but may be interested) but is it safe to say this is all a misunderstanding in which the vendor completely refunded everyone after noticing (after 3 weeks)...and that some people were lying on her (and that that was true because it was verified by a moderator who saw that she refunded all through paypal)?



From my understanding all monies sent were refunded.  I don't know about anyone saying their money wasn't refunded.  As for the vendor, for me, my issue was her lack of communication and concern for weeks after she announced she was starting sales again.  She posted some pretty vague messages on the product site and thought that we we at fault for not reading.  Her level of arrogance and nonchalance shocked me especially since I along with a few people her vouched for her.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Dec 29, 2011)

Despite not being a scam, this situation has made me realized that not everyone is cut out to have a business. You may make products and have a really useful, legitimate product line but if your approach and customer service leaves much to be desired, then your business isn't great. Effectively blaming customers for not "reading" when there was actually a lack of computer literacy on the owner's part is NOT a smart business move AT ALL. Not replying to emails in a swift manner is also foolish. Even if everyone was refunded and the issue was resolved, this lack of business etiquette will prevent me from ever being a customer. Sorry :/

Sent from my SCH-R910 using SCH-R910


----------



## sikora (Dec 29, 2011)

cch24 said:


> The only reason I prefer PayPal is because I don't like giving my credit card information to an unknown. I'd rather lose $20 than have a scammer steal my identity.



When you shop online the seller/ vendor does not have access to your credit card information. All they get is confirmation that a payment was 
made successfully.

Also, I can't imagine anyone going into this type of business without having a smart phone for constant access to email and means of communicating with clients. And please have friends/ family/ volunteers test your website before, during and after launching.


----------



## Solitude (Dec 29, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I in no way purchased any of her products (but may be interested) but is it safe to say this is all a misunderstanding in which the vendor completely refunded everyone after noticing (after 3 weeks)...and that some people were lying on her (and that that was true because it was verified by a moderator who saw that she refunded all through paypal)?



luckiestdestiny

I don't recall anyone lying about her. In her post, she stated that folks were lying on her, but didn't state who, specifically, or what the lie was.  

Many posters were speculating about what might be going on _before_ we were issued refunds. A good amount of time passed, about 3 weeks if I recall correctly with no word from her and no refund. But, I did receive my money back. I'm appalled by how she continued to use this thread to advertise her samples, but then again, some ladies did want to try the products still, so I guess that worked out well for them.


----------

